# Current cycle support: IVF



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Dear members, welcome to your current cycle support thread.

The purpose of this thread is to support those who are currently having similar treatment, in the lead up to treatment and the immediate aftermath. As such we ask that for those undergoing treatment, discussions in this thread remain on topic and supportive for them.

This thread is open ended and it's anticipated that members will use it for support and then move on to other areas as and when required. If you have finished your treatment cycle, you are more than welcome to continue to support those coming along after but please bear this in mind.

For general chit chat and general support outside a cycle, please use this thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=272269.msg4676065#msg4676065

Please bear in mind Site Guidelines: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=260253.0

Some other useful links:

Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ CLICK HERE
Information About Supplements & Diet During Treatment ~ CLICK HERE
What can improve egg quality and quantity ~ CLICK HERE
2WW- Ladies in Waiting ~ CLICK HERE
Links For Info In OHSS ~ CLICK HERE 
Negative Cycle Follow up Questions ~ CLICK HERE
Pregnancy Boards ~ CLICK HERE , Post Your HCG Levels ~CLICK HERE, Waiting For Early Pregnancy Scan ~ CLICK HERE


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Thought i would post in here.
I am about to start my 2nd IVF after first ended with Chemical, but they have changed my regime. First cycle i used Buserelin for DR then Gonal F for stim. This time they have put me on the pill Marvelon till the 30th Oct then Gonal F and another drug which i cant remember what they said, still waiting for schedule to come through. So even thou this is my 2nd it all feels like the first time again. Anyone been on the pill and give me some advice on what to expect?
Good luck to all x


----------



## taylorlisa (Sep 11, 2011)

hi

i am due to start my burserilin injections tomorrow morning and wondered of anyone else would be starting tomorrow so we could go through the stages together?

it would be nice to know that someone else is feeling what i am feeling for the next few weeks.

this is my second time through ivf so i know what to expect but i think it will be harder this time as i am a bit down and really tired before i even start.

i am starting acpuncture this week to 9i know i probably should have started earlier but i couldn't get an appointment) i am doing everything i can this time - no alcohol, no caffeine, good diet, exercise etc.

hope to hear from someone soon


----------



## taylorlisa (Sep 11, 2011)

i am due to start my burseralin injections tomorrow for my second round of ivf. i would love to find someone at the same stage as me


----------



## positive4eva (May 23, 2011)

hi
i think ur ahead of me! I'm starting the nasal spray on Tuesday, dis is my first attempt at ivf after trying to conceive naturally for 11 years. so sumtyms feel pretty lost although fertility friends help. i tried studying dis as much as i can but reading and actually going thru it is very different. I'm trying not to think about it too much as i feel ivf is taking over my life and it hasn't even started. 

I'm also thinkin about acupuncture, dnt wana leave anything to chance

good luck with ur diet and treatment. hope it works out 4 u

take care


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello ladies,


How's everyone getting one? I hope you're all doing ok?


xxx


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

hello you four, can i join in? 
I've looked at the cycle buddies page but i can't keep up. They're on about four pages a day over there! It would be great if we could get a smaller more cozy group going where we can offer more personal support.

I started dr (buserelin and provera)  on 27 sept and am currently waiting impatiently for af. I have my baseline scan booked for 14th and ec on 31st Oct. 
Lisa, zaina, Have you had your dates yet? 

This is my first cycle and so far i've been pleasantly surprised how it's going. We're coping with the injections better than i thought, i had been secretly praying for the nasal spray, and so far the side effects have been mild. (i'm touching wood as i type the last bit). But like zaina i'm struggling to keep a sense of perspective and to concentrate on anything else. Any tips on how to keep sane? 

Dx


----------



## trahyg (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi everyone  ,
i just started my buserelin injections on monday, hopefully start stimming 26th october with expected egg collection on 7th november. This is our first round of ivf, trying to stay positive but also realistic at the same time as i know the first time is a lot about guess work re: what works for you. Im 36 hubby 35 been ttc for nearly 2 years nothing found during normal investigations except my FSH of 10 which means higher dose of stimms = 5 vials of menopur each day. Injections not bothering me at all its the egg collection im worrying about!  
Dont know if its just the enormity of it all or my hormones are haywire anyway but been very tearful lately for some reason...


----------



## tricky77 (Aug 25, 2010)

hello all....mind if i join in too?
im on my first round of IVF after 5 failed tries at IUI.
I was on the pill for 3 weeks, then started Gonal F injections on the 5th, then will be starting Cetrorelix as well this sunday....not really looking forwarad to the double whammy injections, but hey ho!

anyway, would be nice to chat with other ladies in the same position - like Dixie Chick, i tried to make sense of the Cycle Buddies page, but couldnt keep track with who was who and what was going on!

has anyone else felt any side effects whilst being on Gonal F? I know im only on day 3, but i cant decide if im actually feeling the odd side effect, or if its just a case of me reading the instruction leaflet 44 times that has made me THINK that im having side effects - hard to tell what is going in my brain at the moment to be honest......big fat mixture of excitment, hope and apprehension.xx


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

hi tricky, i've never had gonal f, hopefully some one who's been through this before can help you out. Is your scheme what they call short protocol? I kwym about reading the leaflets, i convinced myself i was having hot flashes last week, but they went away when the weather cooled down! Def psychosomatic   

Howdy trahyg, trying to balance positivity with realism is hard. I often think it's safer not to get my hopes up because the odds are against us, but then i need to believe it will work to feel this is all worthwhile. TBH i'm up and down like a yo-yo, and i've had a few sobs along the way. We can't be blamed for getting emotional going through tx when there is so much at stake, and so much outside our control.

Have faith ladies, our time will come...
Dx


----------



## tricky77 (Aug 25, 2010)

yeah - im on a short protocol - the clinic said they were concerned about over-stimulation for me, so thought it was best to try a short protocol first and see how we get on.

ive found it a struggle each month we've tried with trying to balance the positive/realism feelings...one time, i feel that if i think positive then that mindset will help my body along the way, and other times, i instead assume the worst and then quietly hope for a nice surprise, just so that it isnt as much of a thud of disappointment if it doesnt work.
i think ive changed my thoughts each time.....so i still have no clue which is best.

i think that in a way though, i guess no good ever really comes from feeling negative about things, so maybe keeping your chin up is best.

like you say......gotta have some faith i reckon.x


----------



## trahyg (Mar 12, 2011)

well we'r onto day 7 of buserelin injections, still having headaches (but occasionally get tension headaches) so dont know if its that or a side effect from the drugs? i know that drinking a lot of water helps so im off to buy packs of mineral water so i can keep drinking while at work, still feeling V tearful - the slightist thing and im bawling my eyes out?!  For some strange reason felt very cheerful/happy/energetic on friday and this morning feel wiped out/no energy and dizzy


----------



## Ange1pie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi all


Another one that can't fathom the cycle buddies thread! 


This is our second ICSI attempt and Day 3 of stimming on Gonal F. I down-regged on Buserelin injections so have also had the headaches, erratic moods, nausea Trahyg, suspect it is side-effects as this happened last time too. I spent most of yesterday asleep and sweating buckets - there really is nothing glamorous about all this is there   


I had managed to almost convince myself that this wasn't our cycle as I didn't want to have the crushing reaction I had last time when we got a BFN, however, feeling more positive now, cautiously so but definitely feeling ok. Well, today I am anyway!


Good luck to you all x


----------



## taylorlisa (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi all

right today is day 8 of my bureselin injections. so far so good. dont think i have had any side effects. i had the night sweats last time. I know i had them as it was feb and i kept waking up with no duvet on as i had kicked it off, that lasted about 10days

i have my first scan on 18th then i should hopefully move to the menopor drugs. they have increased my dose to 4 powders a day (i did two powders last time and it didnt work as quickly as they liked so they uped me to four).

egg collection should be around 31st october (hopefully) i had to stay on the drugs an extra week last time.

trahyg - dont worry bout the ec its fine. i was in and out of hospital really quick. i was a bit worried as it was the first time i had been in hospital and had a general anaesthetic. i could hear the docs talking as they gave me the anaesthetic and they never stopped chatting. next thing i know the nurse is asking me if i want a drink! i thought i cant i need to go to sleep first!! i didn't have any pain at all. i treated myself to some new dvd's and spent two days on the sofa being pampered! lets hope its the same this time round!

the worst bit about this whole journey is the two week wait. this is when we are gonna really need each other! its such a long time. i started bleeding after about 10days so i knew before i took the test that it hadnt worked. i am trying to be positive as it is supposed to help but you dont want to get you hopes up.

is anyone else having more than one egg transferred? we are opting for two eggs this time (if we get two fertilised). this is a bit worrying too, what if we end up with twins? at least we have our family in one go and wont have to do this again in a few years time!

anyway speak to you all soon

lisa


----------



## Ange1pie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi Lisa


We're anticipating two blatocysts being transferred if there are two ready to go. I know what you mean about the prospect of twins, financially disastrous but nice to have a ready made family. My H keeps saying beggars can't be choosers and we'll take what we get x


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

aaaaaagh, just lost a flippin' post after spending ages typing it in my flippin' phone! Ooh, side-line. Did anyone see Stephen Fry's planet word last night? Apparently swearing is quite an effective analgesic. I wonder if the fertility nurses would mind if i self-medicated during ec!

Anyway, i have been feeling a bit teary as well. I told dh that i thought i was starting to get mood swings and he laughed. Apparently they started a while ago, but he's been too kind to point it out, bless him.

Tricky, how did the double whammy of jabs go yesterdy? 

Trahyg, is low energy actually a side effect? I've felt all weak and pasty recently but wasn't sure if i could blame the drugs or not. So far i have resisted the urge to pep myself up with a sweet frothy coffee. I have had a few cheeky biccies though ;-)


----------



## Grace72 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi All

Wonder if I can jump in this thread . Hoping someone can help answer my question. I have my dummy embryo transfer at CRGH which falls on day 14 for me. The doctor advised he can have me started the following day ?? Totally confused what drugs I'll be having mid cycle??  

Has anyone else started the programme on day 15 and what was given to them.

Thanks

Grace


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

hi all, just realised i totally missed page 2 when i wrote my last post. Any chance i can blame ditzyness on the drugs too? 

Hi ange and grace, nice to 'meet' you. 

Ange, is this you first cycle or have you had ivf before? We got told they would NOT transfer more than one embie, but it seems you and lisa have had the choice. I'm not sure what we would have done. Like you say twins would be diving in the deep end a bit however I don't think we would be funded for a second child and probably couldn't afford to pay ourselves. It seems our baby is destined to be an only child - ha ha, can't believe i'm thinking about number two, i'd better focus on this one first!

Grace, i started dr drugs on 'day 21' but with my long cycles they couldn't know what stage my body would be at, so they also gave me provera tablets for a week. Coming off the tablets causes a withdrawal bleed so they can make day 1 a date to suit them. Perhaps they will do something similar for you. Are you on long protocol?
I'm still waiting for my bleed. I have my baseline scan on friday am, so i hope it comes soon.

Not sure if i've asked you all before, but has anyone heard of someone only having one scan during stimms? I'll be stimming for 10 days then get one scan on 26th to decide if ec will the 28th or 31st. Will three days be long enough to alter my dose if needs be?


----------



## Grace72 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi Dixie Chick

Its my first IVF and I'm on the long protocol but my cycles vary from day 27 - 38 so may be that is what they are doing. How long were you advised for the whole process? I too am curious as to how many scans they do and also when you finish . I know someone who had them daily! Work doesn't know so its been stressful stepping out for "meetings".  I'm planning to take holiday leave during the transfer so i'm trying to gadge when this would be.

Thanks again 

G


----------



## Ange1pie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey DC


It's our second attempt, first time had to be only one transferred and as it happened only one was ready on the day anyway. This time if there's two blasts then they will transfer two.


I have my first scan for stimulation on Thursday so will be 7 days of injections and last time I had scans every other day until collection. By my recollection and calculation, collection would be a week Wednesday if everything happens like last time x


----------



## justwishing (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi All

Can I join in? Im on my first IVF cycle. I was on the pill for 3 weeks (with spotting0 and then i had gonapaptyl injection on 20th September and my baseline is FINALLY tomorrow when my menopur injections also start.

It feels like forever since i've been reading posts of people starting etc and now i'm here asking - when do you all start?

EC is due 24th October and i've been told because I have high amh and PCOS that i'll prob get some good quality embies and that i may be a candidate for SET.

Not sure how i feel about SET - part of me wants to have 2 put back (IF WE GET THEM!) but i'd be honestly happy with any! 

Exciting, and soo scary at the same time isnt it?!

xx


----------



## tricky77 (Aug 25, 2010)

hello all,
well, so far ive been surviving the double whammy of both gonal-f and cetrorelix injections - felt a bit wobbly after the first time though to be honest, but yesterday, was a bit a better.
definitely feeling generally wiped out though - dont know if that is a side effect of both of the injections now - or if im just knackered!

Trahyg - ive been worrying a little bit about the thought of EC as well - im due for my scan tomorrow, so we'll know more then if everything is happening the way it should be - and if it is, then i might be going in for EC on Friday.

Taylor - thanks for your post re EC - good to hear that it wasnt bad for you - im sure it is just the thought of all these things that end up being worse than the actual event

Re. how many embies to be put back, ive been told as well that they wont transfer more than one for me....which i guess in a way is a good thing, as twins would be quite a daunting prospect - but, at the same time, cant help thinking that 2 is better than none!

anyway.i guess i should get on with some work.
just wanted to check in and say - hope everyone is doing ok.
xx


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi Grace, this is my first tx too. The schedule I’ve got is about 6 weeks in total. Yours will be different, obviously but this might give you some idea. I DR for 19 days (baseline scan on day 17) then start stims. Scan on day 29 then EC on day 31 or 34. Transfer will be five days after ec. 
I have told my boss I need to have a small gyne op and then a follow-up procedure the following week. I’ve given him dates and if I have to change them I’ll just say they rescheduled my op. It’s very difficult to know how much to disclose, but by giving him some info he has agreed to my avoiding lifting etc while I ‘recover’ (2ww). 
Actually I get exposed to a lot of mutagens in my line of work and I’m not sure how I can avoid my regular duties without telling him I’m planning a pregnancy (read ‘be useless for 9 months then bog off’ if you're my boss). I’m torn between telling him everything to protect a possible foetus and holding back to protect my privacy. Is the latter option just selfish? BTW my boss is a total blabber mouth.  
Ange, so you’re expecting ec on 19th? Wow, that’s so close now. Things really move quickly once the cycle starts don’t they? 
Hi Simmy, how was the scan? Are you ready to go? Menopur or Gonal F?
Tricky – How did it go today? I hope there were lots of swollen little follies there. Have you got the green light for Friday?


----------



## justwishing (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi Dixie Chick

the cycle length is different for everyone isnt it? I cant believe how many diff types of drugs there are too. My baseline is classed as day 1 and then its 17 days to the end (give or take depending on when they put the embies back!) But I guess if you count the 3 weeks down reg its the same as yours (then also my month on the pill!!)

I had my scan today - my lining is thin and my ovaries are currently sleeping! everything is how they need it to be so menopur stimming starts to night!! FINGERS CROSSED for lots of follies.

With regards to work - i cant keep things to myself my boss knows everything but i've needed that much time off for all of the scans/ bloods that i had to kind of tell her more!

X


----------



## Grace72 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi Dixie Chick

I came back with a suitcase of drugs today and a little overwhelmed by it all. Started on Norethisterone and then Buserlin next week. Thanks for your help earlier. 

Best of luck on your journey and fingers crossed it all works well for you.  

Grace


----------



## trahyg (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi Lisa/tricky777, yeah EC a bit of a worry since we are only offered sedation not GA. Im a dental hygienist so have experience with both (on other patients) and would def prefer GA, but as everyone keeps telling me you got to keep thinking of the end goal!
Dixie chick tiredness is def a side effect of the buserelin, to be honest i think we are entitled to blame every little niggle/ache/mood swing etc on the fact that we are injecting ourselves with drugs every day! Im on day 10 of dr and would def categorize my emotions as being 'up and down', this is our first cycle and praying we'l be one of the few lucky ones it will work first time. Just showed my practice manager my protocol dates to ask what they wanted to do about my patients as due for ec week starting 7th november and expl would need full week off, but then difficult as if i dont respond very well the dates might get pushed back meaning im losing a weeks wage for nothing (self employed) only to then have to cancel another week later on, i honestly dont mind doing this as the reason for it is so much more important, i just didnt want to mess anyone around, although you get the feeling that you are becoming a bit of a hinderence you know?...  
Fingers crossed if everything goes to plan the transfer date is my husbands birthday...fate?!  The consultant did mention re:deciding whether to put one or 2 embies back in on the day (even though hospital policy is to only put 1 one back in) but think he might be thinking my age (36) and FSH 10 as poss diff in one implanting, theyre putting me on 5 vials of menopur a day (maximum apparently,dont know if thats right?), actually dont know what i would ask for yet...1 or 2 embie transfer, think i'l just go for whatever the consultant thinks is the safest option?


----------



## taylorlisa (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi all

well today is day 11 of my bureslin injections and the side effects have started. wow hot sweats night and day!!

for our first attempt our hospital would only transfer one egg as i was under 37. as this is our second attempt we can have two transferred (if we get two) don't think they like doing anymore. last time they only managed to collect 3 eggs from me and only two fertilised (the second didn't survive defrosting).

my first scan is 18th then hopefully i will start on the menpour. 

dixie i had one scan during stimming last time and they realised that things weren't going as well as planned so they increased my menopor from two powders to four. i was on this dose for another week until i was ready. this did mean that i had to go for scans every day. i had to tell work. i work in a school so cant get time off during term time so they had to know. only my line manager and my actual boss know. god knows where everyone else thinks i keep going. i must be really bad at job interviews!!

hopefully if i start on menopor on tue then i should have a scan on 28th with pos ec on 31st. i have treated myself to some new dvds so i can relax on the sofa after.

let me know how you are all going. speak soon x


----------



## justwishing (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi All

taylorlise - I plan on doing exactly the same with the DVDs - in fact i'm going on amazon now!! EC is due 24th Oct - im excited but also scared about the sedation as i'm a wuss when it comes to pain!

I'm glad i told work though as my boss sent me home today. I 'm also taking metormin for my PCOS and its making me really really sick - 5 times today which is the most ive had on it! So by the time my boss came in she could see how weak i was and DH is away this week and next and i'm just generally feeling rubbish. I do hope it improves - i feel bad having time off 'sick' when i've got so much time off over the next few weeks fro scans and the week off for ec/ et.

Grace - it is really overwhelming the amount of drugs isnt it? mine has taken up one of the kitchen cupboards. I did something stupid yesterday - I've never used a sharps box and i closed it fully! DUH! So i'm putting everything into a tupperware box until i next go for bloods so i can get another!!


----------



## tricky77 (Aug 25, 2010)

morning everyone,
well, i had my scan yesterday, when i was hoping that they would say all was looking good and that i was ready to go for EC on Friday, but alas, it was not to be.
I've lots of eggs going on, which is great, but not enough that are up to size. So, i've got 3 more days of injections, and then am going back in again on Friday for a second scan, in the hope for EC on monday.
They did say that becasue of the amount of follicles i did have going on, im in the "high risk" camp for OHSS, which has given me the jitters a bit.
the chances are still slim, but they are there none the less. So, that is now another factor of worry that has entered my head, which is annoying, as i was feeling quite calm and positive before then.

has anyone else been warned about OHSS (Ovarian Hyper Stimuation SYndrome......i think thats right!)?

Grace - i was completely daunted as well by the huge box of drugs that arrived on my doorstep - ooh, and re. the sharps box (ive so nearly closed it properly before as well!) - do we did to take it the clinic/hospital once its full and we are finished with it, or do we just close it up and chuck it away? sorry if that is dumb question!

xx


----------



## Grace72 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi all

*Tricky77 *I think you're supposed to being the box back to the hospital as they have the ways and means of disposing of needles. Household waste is different. Different waste regulations.

In relation to work, i'm in a corporate male environment and no one knows yet. Depending on how I respond to these drugs , the daily scans is going to prove stressful. Its only so many meetings i'm going to have every day!

I'm on norethisterone (can spell nor pronounce this one!) - already bloating . Is this normal? Did anyone else go on this prior to Buserlin?

I was also want of OHSS because of my PCOS - a leaflet was given explaining the risks. But the clinics do not want bad press on OHSS so I'm told they are very vigilant on this and will monitor you closely , so dont worry.

G
Grace


----------



## Ange1pie (Feb 3, 2010)

Like Tricky I had a disappointing scan yesterday. Far fewer follicles than last time, they reckon 7 versus 13 last time and one is much larger than the rest so Gonal F dosage has increased and back again for a scan tomorrow.


I'd hoped for collection on Weds so fingers crossed that we're back on track for then x


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 21, 2010)

Just popping on to say hi- usually over on Care Notts thread
Trahyg - I'm a dentist. It is soo difficult knowing what to do about work isn't it? I told my principal (I'm an associate so self employed too) months ago but haven't told anyone else about the ivf. 
I'm in Leeds and clinic in Nottingham so have a whole morning off for each scan etc. I've just been cancelling as I go along. Think my boss was at the end of her tether this week though. I'd go for a scan and say "the nurse says I'll be back on Wed" then get a call saying come tomorrow! I would wait until much nearer the time to cancel/ sort out patients. This is more important than teeth!
I had EC today and got 21 eggs, 19 mature so fingers crossed for fertilisation. At risk of ohss though so on cabergoline. 
Good luck to all
Xx


----------



## justwishing (Oct 10, 2011)

Galadriel said:


> Just popping on to say hi- usually over on Care Notts thread
> Trahyg - I'm a dentist. It is soo difficult knowing what to do about work isn't it? I told my principal (I'm an associate so self employed too) months ago but haven't told anyone else about the ivf.
> I'm in Leeds and clinic in Nottingham so have a whole morning off for each scan etc. I've just been cancelling as I go along. Think my boss was at the end of her tether this week though. I'd go for a scan and say "the nurse says I'll be back on Wed" then get a call saying come tomorrow! I would wait until much nearer the time to cancel/ sort out patients. This is more important than teeth!
> I had EC today and got 21 eggs, 19 mature so fingers crossed for fertilisation. At risk of ohss though so on cabergoline.
> ...


Well done on all those eggs Galadriel - keep us posted on how many embies you get - fingers crossed for lots.

I've had 4 days of menopur now. I was supposed to drop down to 2amps last night but they called me and told me to stick to the 3amps so its obviously not stimulating me as much as they expected it to

x


----------



## taylorlisa (Sep 11, 2011)

hi all

wow you are all further ahead than me than i thought. my first scan is tuesday when hopefully i will start on the menopour injections.

on et day we took everything to the hospital all the spare drugs, needles, bin etc and they dispose of them. one word of warning keep any spare drugs that you have. i know its gonna work for us all this time but if it doesnt then you can use your drugs next time and it makes it cheaper! the drugs dont go out of date for years! we didnt have to buy any pessaries this time as we hadnt used them after our frozen transfer didnt take place. saved us £50!

grace i didnt have anything before my bruselin - what is this other drug for?

have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 21, 2010)

We got 12 fertilised. Fingers crossed


----------



## Ange1pie (Feb 3, 2010)

Good luck Galadriel, 12 is a fantastic number.


We should be back on track for collection on Weds subject to final scan on Monday. Still not showing many follicles (about 7) as compared to 13 last time which has them bamboozled! But hey, it only takes one x


----------



## trahyg (Mar 12, 2011)

Congratulations on the magic 12 Galadriel!  Im pleased theres someone else out there in same predicament as me with work situation, everyone at work knows about the ivf since they all know how desperate i was to start a family and since i got married a year ago i got asked every single day 'are you pregnant yet?!', so obviously when nothing was happening and then having time off for doctors appts i had to tell them, ive already had to cancel patients to go for fsh/initial scan tests (which as you know doesn't go down well) my scan date for starting stims is 26th oct (my day off - handy!) but then after that they are all on mondays/fri's. My ec should hopefully be 7th nov, i honestly think my practice manager thinks i should be able to come into work right up to the time ive got to go in or even the next day even though ive told her re:sedation?! Then told her the consultant advised me to take both the day of transfer off and the following day which was received with puzzled looks as honestly dont think they realise how serious it is - husbands been going mad! Day 13 of dr today and apart from crying at the drop of a hat the main problem is not sleeping well and waking up before 5am every morning anyone else had this? Also feeling quite bloated like when AF due?


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

tricky, how did the scan go yesterday? Are your follies growing well? I was warned about ohss too. I think it's a risk for most people to some degree, but they are careful not to let that happen.

Angelpie, you're right it only takes one, and quality is most important thing. Is your ec tuesday?

Simmy, don't feel bad about taking time off sick. When i start to think i'm being a burden at work i try and project my situation on to someone else. Think what you would do if a colleague was sick because of some drugs they were taking to prepare themselves for an operation. We wouldn't think twice about their time off, so our situation should be just the same.

Hi Grace, i've never been on norethi-thingy-me-bob, so not sure on side effects. Hope you're feeling a bit better now.

Trahyg, i've been crying all the time too, i even burst into tears at the clinic yesterday. The nurse was really kind and gave me some medical tissues to wipe my eyes which were completelt non-absorbant to i just ended up pushimg mascara around my face and going to the pharmacy looking like a Kiss reject. Lh the things we put ourselves through! I can't say i'm having trouble sleeping, just getting hot flushes.

Lisa, i don't think you're far benind. In fact we might be having ec on the same day. I'm scheduled for 28 or 31 oct, dpending on my response.

Hi Galadriel, well done on having 12 fertilised embies. Keep us posted on how they develop.

AFM had baseline scan on Friday and i had some lining left and about 40 6mm follicles. They initially said they would probably have to cancel and we'd have to wait until after xmas to try again (cue tears) however they changed their minds and asked me to start on a slightly lower dose (112.5 gonal f) to minimise risk of ohss. When we did the injectin with the pen some of the dose came out after we'd removed the needle from my tummy. Anyone got tips on how to avoid this?


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Hey all, just crashing in to say to anyone who has been told they may be at risk of ohss, DRINK LOADS!!  Up til egg collection, I had to drink 2 litres of water a day plus one of milk, then I was asked to drink 5 litres of water a day after I produced 34 eggs.  And keep an eye on bloating.  Bloating is pretty normal after ec, but not excessively so. Your clinics should give you a sheet of symptoms to look out for as well as a number to call if you're worried.

Good luck to you all    

Martha x


----------



## Naughty but nice (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi everyone

Hope you don't mind me butting in!!  But I was reading taylorlisas' post and realised we are on exactly the same day of the IVF tx.  I have my scan booked for the 18/10/11 and should start menopur then!


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 21, 2010)

My ohss avoidance regime- cabergoline. A lot of evidence that it does help so ask your clinic. Drink lots, not just water although some water is ok. You want electrolytes so vitamin water, flat ginger ale, lucozade etc. Salty high protein diet. After EC I felt quite nauseous but just drank ginger ale and ate salty peanuts. 

Trahyg- My practice all know we are desperately ttc. I've had 2 losses, one at 7 weeks and one earlier this year at 13 weeks. I've also had a lap and dye. So I've had a lot of ttc related time off over the last 2 years- a week in 2009, 2 weeks in 2010, 3 weeks in March and just about to have another week off. We are NHS and I never make my UDAs!
I don't want them to know about the ivf I just can't face having to go in and tell them all it hasn't worked. 
They may all guess though. I have said I've got an ovarian cyst that needs monitoring and then on Friday it needed surgery! (EC)
It all seems to change so much when you are actually stimming depending on what your follicles do the dates you've been given are just a guide. We weren't given any idea by our clinic, it was just wait for a phone call after the afternoon meeting. Your practice manager needs to be prepared to be flexible- not easy I know. I also rang in sick on Thursday as I felt fairly rubbish just before EC but I did have 21 follicles!
I am just looking at it that people get ill, patients understand this and will just have to be cancelled. It is only teeth. 
What I'm saying is put yourself first. 
Good luck with your cycle

AFM- nervous about the phone call this am from embryology.
Xxx


----------



## taylorlisa (Sep 11, 2011)

hi ladies

how are we all doing?

it is strange how many different kinds of drugs and treatments there are for the same thing. it seems like we are all going down different paths but lets all hope that we end up at the same place!

dixie - how are you doing? have they let you carry on? although we may be having ec on the same day i havent even been to the hospital yet and i havent started stimming! how strange is that?

naughty - i have sent you a pm maybe we could keep in touch that way although its great that you have joined in on here as well.

although i have heard of ohss no one has ever mentioned it to me at the hospital so i guess that i have not been at risk yet (ltes keep my fingers x)

galadriel - have they called yet? im surprised that they work sundays!! i had to wait for my first treatment until jan as they closed for two weeks over xmas and wouldnt do any procedures!!

if this one doesnt work i bet i have to wait until jan again!! may go private next time.

speak soon


----------



## Ange1pie (Feb 3, 2010)

Another scan tomorrow to check how things are going with a view to collection on Weds, so fingers crossed they've grown. I'd love for more eggs than they can see on the scan, that's what happened last time as they struggle to scan my hidden ovary x


Good tips on OHSS avoidance, I've always drunk loads of water but hadn't realised that other fluids are good too for the electrolytes. I don't like milk, but ginger ale I can do!!


----------



## Grace72 (Jul 14, 2011)

*taylorlisa* - i started midcycle and on a long protocol- its to prolong my cycle so they can shut down my cycle when they want to - i finish next week and i should bleed 3-4 days after . Everyone seems to be different depending on your test results.


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

Hello Naughty, everyone’s welcome here. Good luck for your scan tomorrow…
Crickey Martha, you must have been permanently on the loo! I think 34 is the largest number of eggs I’ve ever heard of… wow!
Galadriel, have you heard anything yet. I’m praying you get good news and trying to send positive vibes…
Taylorlisa, Yes I’m on stimms now. It seems there are so many mini-milestones ahead that I’m immensely relieved we didn’t fall at the first hurdle. Hmmm, I mixed my metaphors there a bit. Anyway, we are really glad to be going into this next stage. Good luck tomorrow, hopefully you’ll get the green light too
Angelpie, How was your scan? Did they manage to see your hide’n’seek ovary yet? 
Big   to the rest of you 
Dx


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 21, 2010)

We have 8 left for biopsy. Booked for ET on Wednesday  fingers crossed we have a normal blast to transfer!
This is nerve wracking.


----------



## justwishing (Oct 10, 2011)

Good Luck Galdriel. Lots of baby dust to you!!

Dixie Chick/ taylorlisa what day of stim are you on again? I'm on day 7 and was supposed to go down to 2amps of menopur on Friday but after my bloods they called to say stay on 3 amps until today. Had my 2nd scan today, ive got lots of follies about 3 are 13mm, a couple at 9mm and the rest under 9mm. In my meeting afterwards they said to drop down to 2amps but then i got a call about 2 hours ago following my bloods to say that i need to stay on 3amps - got everything crossed for EC on Monday. I cant even believe im saying this now - its come along so quickly!!

I'm starting to feel uncomfortable now at night and today has been the worst so far, hurts to walk, to sit down and to stand up. Well not hurting but just uncomfortable really. do you have that too?

Hey to everyone else!!   to you all!!

x


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Dixie your post made me laugh out loud!  Nice way with words.  34 was a big surprise to one and all I think.  Sadly they were no good, poor things.

Galadriel 8 is a great number.
   to all x


----------



## taylorlisa (Sep 11, 2011)

hi all

wow it seems that everyone is doing well. lets keep those fingers crossed. i have my first scan tomorrow and hopefully will start stimming tomorrow pos ec on 31st!!??

baby dust to you all


----------



## Ange1pie (Feb 3, 2010)

Galadriel - fingers firmly crossed for you x
Taylorlisa - ood luck for the scan, keep us posted x
DC - how's it going with the stimming? When are you due for scanning? x


AFM, scan today, even fewer decent sized follicles there, now down to four. However, on the bright side we are GO for collection on Thursday. So had last lot of "normal" injections this evening and will be doing trigger shot tomorrow - not sure what time yet. Fingers crossed my uncooperative ovary has follicles when they get in there! x


----------



## Ange1pie (Feb 3, 2010)

Taylorlisa - good luck for tomorrow, let us know how you go x
Galadriel - any update yet? x
DC - hope the stimming is going OK, when's your first scan due? x
S1mmy85 - I'm uncomfortably bloated and constantly weeing, if that's any consolation x


AFM, we have collection confirmed for Thursday although follicle numbers are down again to four now. Let's hope my uncooperative ovary has some eggs lurking for them to find x


----------



## positive4eva (May 23, 2011)

Hello ladies
Seems like a lot goin on in here since I was last here!
Will read bak and c who's on which stage! Although I think we r all on similar stages
Afm well I'm stil sniffing away! Came on period 2 days b4 predicted tym so blood test tomoro! Hopefully start injections 4 stim tomoro! Ec shud hopefully b around 30 oct!
Gud luk to all
Lots of love
Xxx


----------



## tricky77 (Aug 25, 2010)

hello all,
like Zainabr, i havent logged on for a little while, and it does seem that loads has been going on since i last had a peak.....good luck to everyone for their scans/injections and waiting for the all important phonecalls from the embryologists! got my fingers crossed for everyone!

AFM, i appear to be stuck to the sofa after EC yesterday.....thought i was feeling better this morning, and tried to crack on with my day as normal and catch up with some work, but then realised that everything was still a bit sore and felt a bit wobbly, so am back on the sofa! luckily, i work for myself, so can get away with taking a bit more time to rest.....but the work is piling up and making me nervous!

anyway, i had 30 eggs collected, which seemed quite a bonkers number - only 12 fertilised though, so i think there is a lot of truth in quality over quantity.

now, we have to wait for the call on thursday morning to see how these embies get on.......if they are looking a bit weak, i think they will try for transfer on thursday arvo, but if there are some strong ones, then we will aim for blastocysts, and go for a 5 day transfer on saturday.....so the waiting game continues....

am so worried about OHSS that im drinking water like there is no tomorrow.....but the endless trips to the loo are getting quite boring now!!

anyway, hope you are all doing ok.
xx


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 21, 2010)

ET at 2 tomorrow if we have a normal blast to transfer please please please
They will call early tomorrow with the results
Tricky I hope you feel better. I've been bed/ sofa/ bed since Friday! Was off sick on Thursday as well as felt v bloated and the cabergoline made me feel rubbish. 
Lots of fluids and rest because 30 eggs is a lot! Are you allowed to have ET? My clinic does a freeze all over 20. I just about got away with 21.


----------



## tricky77 (Aug 25, 2010)

well, i just popped my head out for the first time today to buy some paracetamol, and managed to walk the pace of a 95yr old.....so back to the sofa again for me!

galadriel - i wasnt sure what you meant by whether or not i would be allowed to have ET......is there a possibility that i wouldnt be able to because of the amount of eggs they retrieved then? my clinic hasnt mentioned anything like that so far?

fingers crossed for a normal blast for you for tomorrow.x


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 21, 2010)

Sorry I didn't mean to scare you. We were warned that if I overstimmed and got well over 20 eggs the risk of ohss would just be too high and they wouldn't do ET but freeze all the embryos and do FET when I was recovered. I guess it depends on your clinic policy and also I think what your oestradiol level was on the day of trigger.
If you are feeling well with no sign of ohss and your clinic is happy it should be ok. They worry because if you have ohss then get a bfp it can get much more severe.
I know when you get to this stage you are so desperate to have ET as well.


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

Tricky, I know it's easier said than done, but try not to let work bother you too much. There are enough things to stress about during tx as it is, so try to give your recovery priority for a little while. WRT OHSS I was told the oestrogen levels are the biggest indicator not egg numbers, so perhaps your clinic uses that criterion? In either case if the clinic were concerned they would have said something before now. Praying you get some thriving embies from your brood...  

Galadriel, will you hear about your biopsy today or not until tomorrow? It must be a very tense time. What the odds of each embryo being affected?  We have a dominant genetic conditon so theoretically a 50:50 chance for each embryo. It's another difficult step to add to an already frought process, isn't it.

Taylorlisa, zainabr -how were your baselines? What stims are you going to be on?

Angelpie, Simmy - I'm on day 4 of 112.5 gonalf. They started me on a low-ish dose and I have a scan tomorrow to see if it needs increasing. I'm not getting serious side-effects, just mild headaches, back ache and tiredness. I had a 'stitch' in my ovaries yesterday but it's gone now. I'm definitely counting myself as one of the luckier ones when I hear what other people have had to suffer. Glad to see you're going for EC on thursday Angelpie, hopefully your shy ovary will have something to throw into the kitty.

Naughty - how did you get on?

Martha - are you having any tx at the moment?

Can't remember who said about flat ginger ale, but I can't find it anywhere. Or is it normal ginger ale and you just leave the top off!


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 21, 2010)

Normal ginger ale left to go flat! It just helped when I was feeling really nauseous after EC.
I think our chances of having a few normals are fairly good. Our karyotypes are normal. We are doing array cgh because we couldn't bear the heartbreak of another trisomy.


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Dixie, I'm currently on 2 ww following a donor egg cycle.  Im the volunteer on this board, so I read your thread too!

Galadriel oh just read your signature properly, so sorry to read of your late miscarriage   . My fingers are firmly crossed for good news for you.

And fingers crossed to you all

Martha x


----------



## taylorlisa (Sep 11, 2011)

hi ladies

scan not as good as i hoped. my lining isnt thin enough so got another week on the bureselin and back next tue for another scan hopefully will start stimming then.

good luck to all of you aving transfers this week

xx


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 21, 2010)

We had 4 out of 8 euploid. One stopped dividing so we have 3 normal blasts. 
In for et in an hour.


----------



## positive4eva (May 23, 2011)

Hi guys!
Tailorlisa can feel ur pain was told the same thing yesterday!
Had my scan yesterday but unfortunatly womb lining wasn't thin enough so cnt start injections yet! She took blood test jus waitin for her call! So anoying!! Praying blood test is ok and I can start the injections tonite! 
Galadriel good luk 4 ur et!
Good luk to every1 else
Xxx


----------



## Naughty but nice (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi all

lots going on and have had a quick read of the latest posts.  Hope everyone is ok?

Galadriel - Good luck for ET  xx

Taylorlisa and zainabr - good luck for next week hopefully you should start stimming soon. xx

Dickie chick and taylorlisa-  scan went well thank you. Before the nurse did the scan she explained that as i have not had my AFM my womb lining will be too thick and i may need to continue on buserelin.  I asked her how much the lining should be and she said if it is less than 4mm then I can start menopur but if more than 4mm thick then I carry on with buserelin.  She did the scan and I could tell she was surprised that the womb lining was 2.5mm which meant I could start on menopur.  So i had first stimm yesterday.  

Doing ok but feel like crying?? for no reason.  But i am just worried that if the womb lining is thin now, when ET occurs will the womb lining be thick enough.  Just wondering if anyone knows how thick it should be and how I can help my womb lining at that time for the embryo to implant.  Maybe diet wise, what should I eat or drink at that time to help the womb lining?

Any advice welcome, sorry about the long post.


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Nbutn your womb lining is supposed to be thin at this stage, don't worry.  But I always rely on zita west's advice for building up lining which is basically to eat Oranges, tomatoes, grapes, oats, garlic, brown rice, spinach, kelp, kidney beans and keep your abdomen warm, with a hot water up to day of transfer but NOT after.  

Galadriel have a smooth ET and good luck on the 2 ww   

Lisa and Zaina, hope you can start soon, must be so frustrating, but it will be soon.

Mx


----------



## positive4eva (May 23, 2011)

hi

OK so I've jus received the call from the hospital. the consultant has had a look at the results and is happy 4 me to start injecting from tomorrow night. so atleast its stage 2! got to go bak on Monday! day 5!!

naughty hows the injections going? they looked kind of scary yesterday wen she was showing me


----------



## Naughty but nice (Oct 6, 2011)

Zainabr - that's good news! They are not so scary but fiddly. When mixing it can be fiddly but like anything the more practise the better you get. What I hate is when sucking the powder mixture, I cant get all of it in the one go. Today it took me three times in and out to get it all.

But hey don't worry we will get through this together!  

Vec - thanks for the advice, I like most of those foods you have mentioned!


----------



## Ange1pie (Feb 3, 2010)

Galadriel - thinking of you hope transfer went well x


Collection for me tomorrow at stupid o'clock so we will see whether there are any more follicles hidden away or not. Feeling OK about it at the moment but not really thinking about it yet as been so super busy at work today x


----------



## taylorlisa (Sep 11, 2011)

hi all

when i had my scan i was told that there was still fluid in my womb and they wouldnt start till it had all gone. naughty we must have had different nurses if you were told you were ok!! 

zanzibar - what did they do a blood test for? i was told that the fluid could be gone by the next day but they only start stimming on a tue so i would have to wait a whole week!! last time i was on the menopour for an extra week so hopefully as they have increased my does of this i will be on the same timeline as last time with the extra week coming in at this point!

the injections are fiddly how many powders are you on? i will be on 4 which means it takes ages just to get the injection ready!!

my leg hurts today think i got the muscel when my dh injected me today. i think i have it good. he gets up early and get sverything ready then comes in to jab me whilst im tucked up warm in bed. i then get a kiss and 5mins before i have to get up!! im spoilt i know!

ange1 good luck for collection

galadriel - hope transfer went well

thinking of you all!!


----------



## positive4eva (May 23, 2011)

Hey

Ange1 good luk 4 tomoro! Xxx

Galadriel hope colection went well! Xxx

Taylorlisa the nurse never mentioned anything about fluid!! As she got 3 different measurements for womb lining she done a blood test to chek hormone levels! To b honest I dnt really kno I was jus grateful wen she said I can start injections! Dnt worry wnt b long til u start

About injections r u guys using or hav used gonal f?? Wot powder mixtures r guys talkin about?? Sorry to sound dumb!! For down reg wer u guys using nasal spray bcoz I am??

Good luk to all

Xxx


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

Zainabr - Congrats on making it to the next step. I'm on Gonal F too. Mine comes in a pen so there's none of that fiddling around with powders, which I think is for Menopur. I am having a little trouble with the pen as a couple of drops of drugs escape after the needle comes out of my skin. I asked the nurse about this but she sid as long as my follies were growing I shouldn't worry. 

Naughty, also congrats on starting stimms. I've been desperately trying to keep my tummy warm. We haven't got any heating at home at the mo so I've constantly got a wheat bag stuffed in the waistband of my trousers. Very attractive!

Galadriel - Sorry, I'm afraid I didn't understand your post about karyotyeps etc. Still, you had three blasts so that's great news. How did transfer go? Did you have SET?

Martha - Sending loads of positive thoughts toward you and your little bean           

Lisa - Wow, your hubby is really taking good care of you! I know it's probably disapointing to have been put back a week, but in the big picture that's neither here nor there. Much better to make sure you start stimming under optimum conditions. I was let onto stimms at 5mm lining and I'm fretting that the embie will be trying to implant into endometrium with rotton old bits not lovely fresh stuff. I think I would always find something to worry about no matter how well things went!

Angelpie - Did they find your other ovary? Hope all went well for you,   
x


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 21, 2010)

Back with a grade 1 hatching blast on board and 2 in the freezer.
Fingers crossed
Good luck all


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

- good luck staying sane in the next couple of weeks, Galadriel

x


----------



## Ange1pie (Feb 3, 2010)

Good luck Galadriel, let's hope the 2WW goes smoothly and quickly for you x
DC,  found if I held the pen in for a bit longer (10 seconds say) after plunging, it helped with the escaping drops although the Clinic told me that there was always a bit extra in there anyway x
Good luck for all of you starting stimming x


We had 5 eggs collected this morning but won't find out quality and whether any have fertilised until tomorrow. i have to call at 2:30pm so praying for good news then. I'm not as sore as last time although my insides do feel like they're at risk of falling out whenever I cough or sneeze!


First pessary done this evening and we've just been for the obligatory 20mins walk, here's hoping that they help do the trick once we have embies on board x


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

Galadriel, congrats on being PUPO. I'll keeping all fingers and toes crossed for you.

Angelpie, congrats on getting through ec relatively in tact. Hopefully your eggs are turning into little embies as we speak. Do let us know how they get on.  Why do you have to go for an obligatory walk?


----------



## Ange1pie (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks DC




They've said that I need to insert the pessary every evening at the same time (roughly) and then go for a walk. I think it's to get the blood flowing to your bits to help absorption. Bit of a pain as I don't always get home at the same time and it's very dark where we live as we don't have many streetlights! x


----------



## taylorlisa (Sep 11, 2011)

hi ladies

sounds like everyone is doing well.

you gotta love the pesaries they make a right mess!! dixie chick - a 20min walk whats that for i wasnt told that last time. do you have to do pessaries twice a day? i did last time.

zanzibar - i will be on the menopor so we have the fiddley powders to mix every morning. we will have to mix four powders to one water every morning

ange1pie - good luck with hope everything develops properly

have a good weekend all. i have a week off after tomorrow which i cant wait for lots of chilling and a hospital appointment.

speak soon
xx


----------



## Naughty but nice (Oct 6, 2011)

Good evening everyone

Third day of Menopur and feeling ok, just trying to wind down and remain stress free. I really think it is wonderful  having the forum to turn to.  I am so glad I have found all you lovely ladies as you can all understand what I am going through and vice versa. 

Taylorlisa - have sent a pm and just wanted to say lucky you for being pampered   

Zainabr - as Taylorlisa said the Menopur involves mixing powder to water and then injecting.  I'm sorry I don't know anything about how the gonal f works.  To down reg I wasn't given a nasal spray but injected burserelin. 

Dixie chick - Your post made me laugh as I've been doing the same. I have been using a hot water bottle mainly and have bought a wheat bag.  

Galadriel and Vec - good luck and take it easy on 2WW   

All the best to all take care and good night.


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 21, 2010)

I was told to lie down for half an hour after pessary not go for a walk. Good job as I do it last thing at night before bed and first thing in the morning. Not practical walking times in late October!  I was told to have a little walk every day and not sit still for long periods without getting up, to help blood flow.


----------



## tricky77 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey ladies
Well, things aren't great at my end. I've developed the nasty OHSS after EC. Feel absolutely rotten and just want it to stop 
Am going back to the clinic today to see if there is anything they can do to ease the discomfort. Am due for transfer tomorrow so just pray I don't get so ill that it can't happen.
On the plus side, we have 9 good embies, so hopefully some of them make it to blastocyst.
What I can't bear to think about is if I get pregnant, then this evil OHSS will come back again!
Definitely wasn't expecting this journey to turn out as tough as it has.
Good luck everyone else and hope all is going well.xx


----------



## Ange1pie (Feb 3, 2010)

Ooh Tricky, we found out this morning that we're on for transfer tomorrow too - assuming the embies keep developing overnight. Hope you're feeling well enough for it.


Exciting times x


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 21, 2010)

Good luck for et angelpie
Tricky how did it go at the clinic. Did they give you cabergoline? They can scan you pre ET to check there is no free fluid in your abdomen and measure the size of your ovaries.
Hope you are feeling better and manage to get ET. We were threatened with a freeze all cycle and it was a very disappointing thought.
Xx


----------



## positive4eva (May 23, 2011)

hi guys
hope ur all doin well
ange1 gud luck wid et tomorrow, hopefully not long till ur bfp 
DC thanx. yeah mines like a pen too. dnt worry about the extra drops coz wen i take it out u can c sum drops too. 
Galadriel,vec, tailorlisa, tricky and naughty hope ur all gud
afm second day of stim. so far so gud, hopefully monday blood test will b ok. cnt wait til ec date. i keep wondering wots goin to help me get the bfp, r u guys following any special diet, exercises etc

gud luk
lots of love


----------



## taylorlisa (Sep 11, 2011)

evening ladies

how are we all? I'm not having a good day. went out for lunch with my gang of friends (one of whom is pregnant) and it didn't go well. i haven't seen much of her during her pregnancy as i cant handle it. she thought it was useful to offer lots of advice on how to get pregnant before she conceived (as if i hadn't tried everything and more) and then fell pregnant on her first attempt. when she told me she said that she wasn't even sure she wanted a child yet and presumed that it would take ages. i know i should be there supporting her through this time but its just too hard to see her so smug. god knows what will happen when the baby arrives at Xmas.

anyway enough about me how are you all?

tricky - what have the hospital done about your ohss? hope all is well and you got your transfer

ange1pie - hope your transfer went well. make sure your feet are now up

cant believe that your hospitals work on Saturdays!! mine doesn't!

galadriel - how long till test day? keeping those fingers crossed.

naughty and zanzibar - hope stimming is going well. i hope i get to start on Tuesday. i dint think i will i have been spotting since last Tue and dint know what that means for treatment!! lets hope we can carry on. my acupuncturist is doing everything she can to help as well!!

anyway speak to you all soon

Lisa xx


----------



## tricky77 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey ladies,

well, im through the worst of the OHSS thank goodness.....and we managed to have our transfer on saturday with a good little embie, so everything is now firmly crossed. we didnt have any t freeze though unfortunately, which was a bit gutting...
im still really tender/bloated from the OHSS, and the clinic keep monitoring me, but they say it wont effect any potential pregancy, so that is a relief.
now im in the weird state where im willing for the OHSS to come back, because if it does, then that means it has worked!....madness to WANT to feel that ill again - but, at least this time round, ill know what to expect, and if it does happen, ill know its for a good reason!

angelpie - i hope your transfer went well and your are surviving the waiting game so far? they have told me to test on nov 2 - is that same for you?

galadriel -hope you're surviving the wait too

taylorlisa - i completely understand your feelings for your "smug" friend....it can be tough sometimes being surrounded by people who have had no trouble or effort whatsoever concieving, and then they dont stop to think what their words can feel like to some who is struggling. 

sending lots of love and luck to everyone else.xxx


----------



## positive4eva (May 23, 2011)

hi guys

how u all getting on?

Lisa i know totally how u feel! i got a friend who jus got married and al she goes on about is babies. so jarring and inconsiderate

well i had a blood test and the nurse rang bak to say alls wells so far. they happy for me to stay on the same dose. i hav to go bak fro a blood test and scan tomorrow, cant wait to find out about EC date.

good Luk to every1
xxx


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi there im due to start 2nd fresh cycle of ivf on my dec af, just fancy making some buddies along the way!!!


xxxxRachxxxx


----------



## taylorlisa (Sep 11, 2011)

hi ladies

sorry for the grumble on sunday am feeling much better now. i got the green light to start stimming today!! yippee!!

i got my results back and my fsh is high at 14.5 so they have increased my dose of menopour to 6 powders which is the max they can do. hopefully this will help me produce more eggs. i am currently sat on the sofa with my wheat bag and milkshake. i am prepared to do anything this time round however ridiculous it sounds! i am now hoping for ec on 7th nov.

tricky - glad things are going well your end. are you on the two week wait now? fingers crossed.

zanzibar and naughty hope things are going well with the stimming.

sending you all lots of baby dust


----------



## Carito3005 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I'm new to the forum.

We're having our #1 IVF @ Lister (anyone currently being treated there?). 

Today I had my baseline ultrasound and I will start with Menopur tonight (6 powders like taylorlisa). They could see just 4 follicles but that's as good as it gets.

Although this is my first IVF, I already know that I'm a low responder as I did 3 cycles of egg freezing in the past (overseas) and I accumulated 8 M2's eggs (not all were very good quality according to the embryologists).

My FSH is 16.1.

I hope you're all doing well.

Carito


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

taylorlisa, hurray for starting stims! It really will fly by now.

Galadriel and tricky, how are you keeping busy in 2ww? I can imagine it's hard to think of anything else.

Angel, did you have ET, hun?

Carito, this is my first ivf cycle too, there's a lot to take in. What os egg freezing, i've never heard of that before.

Hi zainabr, hi naughty, hope your follies are growing nicely.

AFM i think i'm facing a cancelled cycle. After having 30 large follies and oestrogen of 16k yesterday they asked me to coast but oestrogen gone up to 25K today. Anyone know how they decide when to cancel altogether and when to do EC and freeze?


----------



## Ange1pie (Feb 3, 2010)

Galadriel and Tricky - counting the days down to OTD. It's 7 November for me so just trying to keep busy until then as much as possible not dwell on what may be.
DC - fingers crossed they don't cancel, let us know how you go
Taylorlisa, Zainabar, Naughty - good luck with stimming, homeward stretch now


xx


----------



## taylorlisa (Sep 11, 2011)

hi dixie chick. sorry i dont know anything about oestrogen levels. they dont test me at the hospital for this. they did tell me today that my fsh is high but when i searched on here some hospitals test and believe in fsh levels and some dont even test for it. it differs so much from hospital to hospital! good luck though i will keep my fingers crossed for you.

hi carito - good luck with stimming. my fsh is high too its 14.5 (this is the first time i have heard that my fsh was a problem!) they say that there is nothing you can do to lower this.

good luck everyone else

xx


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Hey Dixie, I take it your levels are being monitored daily?  I think different clinics have different policies re ohss.  For some the number of follicles or eggs is the important thing, for others the level of oestrogen is the important thing, whilst for others still it's ethe patient's health.  How are you feeling?

If it helps, I've checked my records from my first cycle and my levels got up to 27k at one point, I coasted twice, but to be honest I felt fine.  I was a bit naive I guess, I can recall the nurses constantly asking me if I felt okay, and a few phone calls to check up on me and one or two harsh reminders to drink drink drink, but at no time did i realize ohss was a risk.  But as I felt utterly normal, my ec and ET went ahead no problems.

You don't want to take risks with ohss, particularly as if you get a bfp if can worsen with a vengeance.  So if I were you I'd write a list of your symptoms, then have a chat with the clinic about your options.  And if you are fine I hope that one of those options is to continue.  If not, it's too soon to take comfort from this perhaps, but at least your clinic will have had a clear heads up reguarding your reaction to stims which should enable them o devise a better protocol for you next time.

Good luck, I'll keep my fingers crossed.

And hope everyone else is doing fine.

Martha x


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

hi martha, thanks for the advice. I actually feel fine, so i'm finding it difficult to take the ohss risk as seriously as i suppose i should. I know going to et would be very risky but i'd be disappointed if we didn't even make it to ec. It's good to see from your first cycle that we're still in with a chance. I'm just going for my daily blood test now, and i think i'll ask to speak to the coordinator when i get the results.

Congratulations on your bfp. I hope with all my heart that this will be your second little bundle of joy. X


----------



## positive4eva (May 23, 2011)

Hi ladies!
Hope ur all well!
Jus had my first scan after starting stimming! Day 7! Well unfortunatly only 2 follicles r upto 11! The rest r very small! Ders about 15 follicles in the left overy and 17 in the right ovary! Womb linin is getting thicker! Ec no earlier than end of next week! Was hopin it wud b on monday or tuesday! 
I asked the nurse if ders anything I can do to help dem grow but she said no jus wait!

Hope every1 else is gud! 
Xxx


----------



## Tamrobbo (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey, would like to join in here if thats ok :-D I started DR last friday, so far all is going well, No pain and very easy going. Had a few headaches, dizzyness and more tired but none are a problem.

I do have a q if anyone can help at all. Over the last 3 days ive had a fever going on, Between 100 - 103, Is this just to do with down regging? Ive read loads and not come across this as an issue, I have no outward signs of illness so not sure what  to do about it lol. Paracetamol doesnt bring it down either.

Thanks and HELLO to everyone Xx


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

hi tamrobbo, welcome to our little thread. Regarding the fever, i suppose it depends which drugs you are taking. Most drug leaflets have a section which explains the expected side effects and saying which ones are okay amd which ones are a sign of trouble. I'd check the leaflet and see if a high temperature is mentioned. Of course, it might be unrelated and you've pickedup a bug (i got a cold during stims and couldn't tell symptoms from side effects). 
 
If you're worried or start to feel poorly you can always call your clinic.

I take buserelin and didn't measure my temperature but i did got a few hot flushes, or 'tropical moments' as my mum calls them!


----------



## Tamrobbo (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks Dixie chick, Im taking 50iu suprefact at the moment, not mentioned temp as side effects so maybe im having a very long hot flush lol.

How are you today? Have you had any news re your cycle, you were at risk of ohss i think i read. Hope things manage to stay on course for you. 

Will ask clinic if temp lasts any longer. X


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi Tamrobbo, my E2 levels haven't dropped so I'm still coasting. I'm drinking like a fish to flush out my ovaries so spending a lot of time in the smallest room!

Zainabr, sounds like you have plenty of follies, they just need a little more time to grow. Isn't it annoying when your ovaries don't toe the line! It's on;t a small delay, you'll still end up at the same destination.

Big baby bubbles to all, Dx


----------



## positive4eva (May 23, 2011)

Dc wot dose r u on? I'v jus been told to go on 75 dose! Strange! Wot size r ur follicles now? Hav u been on the same dose thru out ur stimming? Nurse mentioned my ostragen levels r very high aswell! Will ask 4 more info from dem tomoro!


----------



## Naughty but nice (Oct 6, 2011)

Hope everyone is ok and doing well

just a quick post for an update.  Had my scan today - day 9 of stimms and I have 5 follies varying between 10-16mm.  Endometrium is 7.5mm so doc thinks after scan on Friday I may be ready for EC on Mon 31/10/11. I was hoping for more follies but happy with thickness of womb lining. Fingers crossed!!

Now I have a question but how can i put this.......Just wanted to ask how many days before EC should DH abstain from sexual activity   is it 2 or 3 days or 4 days.  I do not have a time for EC on monday so when and what time should the last time be?

Also my trigger shot is on the sat when the clinic is not open so am scared i am going to mess it up.  on friday the clinic will go through it with me - but does anyone have any advice for me please  

Will catch up with everyone later - Take care!!


----------



## Grace72 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi ladies


I'm still on Buserlin and waiting for a bleed. I was told 3-4 days after stopping norethisterone it would happen but it could be 7. Its day 5 and still nothing. I can start the stimms until then . Has anyone had to wait long? 

G


----------



## Carito3005 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Dixie Chick, how's it going?
Egg freezing is just doing everything like an IVF (stimming, etc.) but instead of creating embryos, they freeze the eggs for future use. I did it a few years ago when I was diagnosed with severe endometriosis, all the doctors would tell me was to hurry up to try to get pregnant because of my condition and I was single! I still have those eggs frozen, I guess I could try to use them but DP wants to try with my fresh eggs now and use those in the future, if everything else fails.
Hope you're doing great.
Cheers,
Carito



Dixie chick said:


> taylorlisa, hurray for starting stims! It really will fly by now.
> 
> Galadriel and tricky, how are you keeping busy in 2ww? I can imagine it's hard to think of anything else.
> 
> ...


----------



## Carito3005 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Naughty, 
Sounds like those follies will grow well by next Monday! 
There's to aspect regarding abstaining sexual activity before EC: In the Lister the instructions are that DH should produce the sperm on the EC day and that he should have ejaculated 2-3 days before the day of EC. That's because they want the sperm to be fresh (thus the ejaculation) but having 2-3 days of concentration (thus the abstinence).
I hope this helps.
Carito xx



Naughty but nice said:


> Hope everyone is ok and doing well
> 
> just a quick post for an update. Had my scan today - day 9 of stimms and I have 5 follies varying between 10-16mm. Endometrium is 7.5mm so doc thinks after scan on Friday I may be ready for EC on Mon 31/10/11. I was hoping for more follies but happy with thickness of womb lining. Fingers crossed!!
> 
> ...


----------



## taylorlisa (Sep 11, 2011)

hi all

well today is day 3 of stimming and all ok at present just getting sore legs from the injections.

naughty - we were told 3-4 days before should be the last time. dont worry about the late night injection it is quite simple so please dont panic. our injection had to be about 12.30am. glad things are all going well for you and everything is on time. we were also told on tue that there are so many people at our clinic that they are doing ec on tuesdays as well now!!

zanzibar - dont panic i had to stimm for an extra week last time and i got there eventually. they have increased my dose this time so hopefully things will work quicker.

dixie - how are you doing? any news on ec yet?

my 'caribbean moments' are not going away yet, though my accupuncture has reduced them a bit. how long after starting stimming did your hot flushes die down?

good luck everyone

xx


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

good morning everyone. I'lm just sitting waiting for another blood test and thought i'd catch up with you all. I've read more trashy mags in the past week than in the entire last year!

Zainabr, I was on 112.5 days 1-9 then coasted 3 days.  they asked me to have 75 last night. What was your original dose?

NbN, we were told 2-5 days abstinance for DP, so quite a wide window. Can't help with trigger injection i'm afraid as this will be my first time. I think we'll be having them on the same night 

Grace, i was on Provera to control the bleed and waited 7 days after last dose before i started. It's strange waiting for it to come because my body didn't give me any of the usual signs it was on it's way, prob due to the dr drugs. Hope it comes for you on time, x

Carito, sorry to hear about your endometriosis. I've just read your signature and seen hiw long you've been ttc. I really hope this will be your year.

Taylorlisa, how are you feeling today? I can't remember when my flushes went but it could only have been a few days after stims. 

Afm my e2 is down to 13k so we're back on track for ec, which is a big relief. This whole gig is much tougher than i thouht it would be - my emotions have been up and down like a tarts knickers this week. I'm so glad I've ff and you fab chicks to keep me sane. Thank you.
Dx


----------



## positive4eva (May 23, 2011)

Hi guys
Hope ur all well
Thanx tailorlisa! Hope ur stiming is goin well
Hi Naughty how u gettin on? 
DC I started of on 112 for 6 days den 75 for 3 days not sure wot now! My e2 levels on thursday was 2000! So waitin 4 blood test! How u gettin on? Has E2 levels improved? Glad to hear ur bak on track! Hav u had a date for EC!

Afm well jus got bak from blood test and scan! The left ovary is lazy so only 3 follies about 12! The rest r very small! Right ovary is better wid about 13 folies from about 12 to 15! So havin hope! Nurs said they wil cal me for blood result to let me kno wot dose to b on! Shud make a decision on ec in a couple of days

DC ur rite about emotions being al over! 
Hope every1s well
Lots of love
Xxx


----------



## mungoadams (May 20, 2011)

hello ladies i am being v cheeky and posting just for help with a question. i hope u dont mind. hope you are all ding well on your cycle. i normally post on the positive pumpkin thread for oct/nov.

i put my utrogestan pessaries in in a hurry, 10 mins late. an hour later HAD to go to the loo and they fell out... i am on 2 morning and 2 in evening, so decided to put 1 new one in just now. has anyone had the pessaries fall out so quickly? what did you do? not sure much could have been absorbed in an hour?


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Mungo, most gets absorbed immediately, so that what drops out is generally casing rather then the progesterone.  Won't do any harm having out another one in, but I wouldn't worry too much about what came out!

Hi all, glad to see all seems to be going well.  Naughty but nice, time to abstain will depend partly on quality of your parnter's sperm, but my dp (dreadful quality) always told 3 days.


----------



## mungoadams (May 20, 2011)

thnks vec. was just surprised they were so 'intact' which was why i panicked. oh well not much i can do now. otd is monday so even more paranoid than normal 

wishing you all tonnes of PMA for a lovely long set of bfps!


----------



## Naughty but nice (Oct 6, 2011)

hi everyone 

carito3005, taylorlisa, dixiechick and VEC - Thanks for your replies!

Zainabr- im doing ok thanks. Your follies are coming along nicely! 

I have my egg collection on mon 31/10/11 so trigger shot tonight. follies have grown but still only 5 so am hoping and praying for this to work.  Will keep you posted and will probably post on Tues when I know the results OF EC.

Take care and lots of


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi naughty, good luck for the hcg tonight. What time do you have to do it? I've been given the ungodly hour of 3am, so setting two alarm clocks. I also checked with the clinic about four times that they had taken into account the extra hour! 

Mungo, wishing you loads of luck for otd on Monday. I hope you get a bfp now you've got your nk issues taken care of.

Zainabr, what did they give you tonight? 2000 is quite low so hopefully they can give your left ovary a boost. Looking good on your right ovary. Fingers crossed for ec next week.

I've had a really flappy day. I was spotting when i woke up so drove an hour to the clinic in an agitaged state, but when i mentioned it to the lovely, lovely nurse she scanned me and said i'd lost thickness but there wasn't any sign of lining breaking down. Then i drove an hour home in a better mood. Later the clinic called to say i needed to take a dose of stimms asap but after i hung up i realised i didn't have enough drug, so i drove all the way back to the now closed clinic for more, where the lovely, lovely nurse stayed late to make sure i received it. I then gave myself the injection in the car park. I hope i did it right, usually dh does them for me!

Okay, off for some shut eye... Dx


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2011)

Hello Ladies

I hope you dont mind me joining the thread? I am awaiting the usually dreaded af so i can start on day 1 of my cycle which is on the 12th. This will be my first cycle of ivf and after all the moaning i have done about waiting times and so on i can now honestly say i am bricking it!! I haven't even started the drugs and i think ive already gone a bit doolally lol...

Hope all goes well with all your appointments 

Nat xxx


----------



## sonpix (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi Girls, may I join you for my final bit?

This is my 2nd IVF attempt (I'm NHS at Bourn Hall), I'll be taking my trigger tonight at 9pm and having egg collection Tuesday morning, got to be there by 7.30am so nice and early!


----------



## taylorlisa (Sep 11, 2011)

hi ladies

good luck to all o you having ec tomorrow ive had a nice relaxing day at the seaside with my dh so hopefully im nice and chilled now. im back for a scan on fri fingers x for an ec the following mon.

have a good week

lisa


----------



## positive4eva (May 23, 2011)

hi guys
hope ur all well

dc good luck wid ur injection, strange hour tho! gud luk for ec hope it goes well
naughty good luck for ec dnt stress hopefully it will work out perfectly 4 u
tailorlisa good luk for scan! nyc to hear u had a nyc day out wid hubby, jus wot u need at dis tym to relax!

hi to all the rest! good luck to every1 else for their treatment
afm had a great day out today at thorpe park fright nite wid family! bak at the hospital tomoro for scan and blood test

xxx


----------



## trahyg (Mar 12, 2011)

hi girls,

well just been for 6 day scan (5 x menopur/day) and only showing 4 follicles...hugely disapointed, consultant thinks one of them could have been from previous natural cycle so he said could only really class *3* of them which is the lower end of the minimum amount they can have for egg retrieval, im back on friday for next scan to see how theyv grown, i was feeling so positive about it all but now feeling very disheartenend as i know they like to have at least 10+...


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 21, 2010)

On my scan on day 5 of Stims I had 4 follicles and lots of "smalls". Day 8 after upping my menopur my ovaries had gone mad- ended up with 21 eggs.
Still early days, day 6, things may improve
Xxx


----------



## Carito3005 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi everyone,
Thanks for your replies! I'm trying to learn how this works so sorry if I don't reply in the right way.  
Trahyg,
Don't be too disappointed, even though you may have just a few follies they may be of good quality so hang in there.
I started my stimms on Tuesday and also went for an U/S today (so just after 6 days of stimms). 
Well, they saw 3 big follies and 3 small ones and they want to do the egg collection this Wednesday because the big ones are too big to wait any longer.
I knew I wasn't going to respond so well even though I'm with 450FSH. But well, this is as good as it gets and fingers crossed the eggs will be good enough to fertilise and be transferred.
Sonpix, good luck tomorrow morning!
I'm keeping my fingers crossed for all of you.
Cheers,
Carito


----------



## Mrs Billy (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi Ladies, is it ok for me to join in too? Like Natalie I'm waiting for AF to start, due around the 8th November when I'll be starting Short Protocol due to a low AMH - it's 1.6 & I've only just turned 33  but  my lovely consultant is optimistic so I'm going with his opinion. It's my first cycle & I'm upbeat about it, but I'm aware there is a fair chance I'll be a poor responder. I've been reading all the tips on here about diet & things to do to improve egg quality, I'm wondering - Do chocolate covered Brazils count? hee hee I hope everything goes well with all of your treatments x x


----------



## ginger fairy (Oct 16, 2011)

hey ladies a quick question if i may?

how many days are we normally stimming for? im on day 12 and not much has been happening just wondering if and how behind i am some ladies who started stimming at the same time as me have already had their egg collection...feeling like the dunce of the class


----------



## Naughty but nice (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi everyone

Huge Welcome to newbies joining our thread.  We are all at different stages although some of us may have started at around the same time.  Our bodies are reacting in their own way to the drugs, heres hoping we get lovely pregnancies!!

I had egg collection yesterday, they retrieved 4 eggs and today I found out that 3 have fertilised!! I will be going in for transfer on Wed so feeling excited. I am feeling really bloated and cramps, does anyone know what i can eat or drink to make it better?  I am trying to have loads of water. 

Dixie chick - How are you doing after EC and what was the outcome? I injected on sat at 9.30pm after putting the clocks back an hour.  Sorry you had a bad day that day and hope your feeling better.  

Good luck to everyone 
take care


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

NbN, congrats on having 3 lovely embies. I wish you all the best for tomorrow too. Do let me know if you find some good tips on getting rid of cramps. Are hot water bottles allowed at this stage, do you know?

They got 11 eggs from me and 9 have fertilised. I'm having PGD so the biopsy is thursday with (hopefully) et on saturday. I'm feeling a bit sore but happy with how things went.

Zaina, are you at Guys? I was in about 3pm yesterday and heard them speaking to a zaina on the phone and wondered if it was you?

Welcome to everyone new to the thread. 
Sonpix, how was ec?
Natalie, it is quite scary just take one step at a time.
Mrs billy, yes, i think they count. Don't forget to drink hot choc for the vits ;-)

Gingerfairy, i did 15 days but my dose was all over the place. It is different for everyone though, you clinic should be able to alter things for you as you go.

Trahyg, day 6 is still early, there's plently of time yet. I've also heard of people having bfp with only two eggs, so try not to be disheartened.

Galadriel, how are you keeping?

Carito, good luck for tomorrow, let us know how you get on.


----------



## positive4eva (May 23, 2011)

Hi guys
Hope ur all doin well!
Ginger fairy tonite will be my 13 day of stimming but I'm stil not ready for collection! My biggest follicle is 15.5 and the rest about 14 or under! I totaly understand how ur feeling! Its really frustrating, I thought I wud hav had ec by now! Average is about 10 to 14 days but guess I'll b doin it for abit longer!
Time u stim is different for everybody
Gud luk


----------



## positive4eva (May 23, 2011)

hey 
DC jus read ur msg after posting! small world!!    yes that was me they were on the phone too. im at guys! had a call around that time after my blood test was back!
congrats on ur ec! hopefully not long till u get ur bfp!! 

naughty congrats on ur ec hopefully the cramping will go away soon! jus try to rest as much as u can wid a nice hot bottle! good luk wid et tomoro, praying u get a bfp very soon.

cnt wait to get to that stage!   

jus a quik question how much weight if any hav u guys gained during treatment??  

hope every1 else is doing well!

good luck to all


----------



## Naughty but nice (Oct 6, 2011)

Zainabr- thank you! I have a hot water bottle today and trying to drink loads do feel better than this morning.you will hopefully get to ec soon - continue with   as for weighing myself I'm too scared to know! So will avoid weighing myself at the mo! 

Dixie chick - congrats on ec you've done well!! So will you be having a blastocyst transfer as it is on sat?  I have been using hot water bottle and read on Internet that you can but not after et. Also zainabr has mentioned it too so should be ok. Drinking loads too does help. 

Will let you know how I get on tomorrow!!


----------



## ginger fairy (Oct 16, 2011)

thanks for the encouragement ladies i had the magical day 12 in my head for some reason i think i would feel better if i had at least a couple of symptoms bloating id settle for anything!!!!

Zainabar....   that your follies are growing nicely as we speak.x

Dixie chick....9 fab news congratulations hun

Naughty but nice...good luck  for your et tomorrow.xx


----------



## Mrs Gooders (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

After a very long emotional day I started sniffing today    Im very happy it seems like such a long time to get here.  Does any one have any advice to keep me feeling okay. X


----------



## Kirsty1 (May 13, 2010)

Hi Rachel ooh bet you cant wait to get started again, its so scary and exciting at the same time! I think im a month in front but am here if u have any questions or want to chat xx


----------



## Carito3005 (Aug 8, 2011)

Good afternoon everyone,
I got back from the Lister a little while ago. Everything went smoothly. They were able to retrieve 6 eggs, as expected. They didn't tell me any details of maturity or quality but I suppose 3 must be good ones from inside the big follicles and 3 not so mature ones from inside the little follicles. Now I have to wait until tomorrow when they call from the lab to tell us the fertility results and hopefully plan an embryo transfer maybe on Friday / Saturday.
I am very positive!
Fingers crossed.
Cheers,
Carito


----------



## trahyg (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi ladies,
thanks for all your encouragement for my 3 little follicles! it did make me feel a bit better  
i cant quite remember what the consultant was saying when he was shouting out the number and sizes of the follicles to the nurse but im sure he mentioned 20/14 and 10, so im crossing everything i can that they mature quite a bit more before my scan on friday morning so that we can go ahead with EC next week, like some of you have said im hoping for quality over quantity


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi Kirsty, im at James Cooke Hospital in Middlesbrough for my 2nd cycle, scheduled for e.c 13 Feb 2012 so they re gonna start on my Dec af (Boxing Day) I feel very apprehensive/excited, a mixture of emotions really. Particularly since i m/c at 11weeks on our 1st round and did frozen embryo transfer last November, it just did nt work so i ve had (and also needed) a year out of treatment!! Im just so scared that it s gonna go wrong again. There is no worse feeling in the world..... thinking that something is nt going to work... then it does (totally shocked) then only to be told that the heartbeat on the screen wont end up being your longed for baby..2 weeks later... no heartbeat!!!(utterly devestated) Im sorry for the me post, but i cant stop thinking about negative things, im sure its only natural.

When are you starting hun?

Which clinic are u at??

Rach xx


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

hi everyone,

Zaina, don't worry you'll get there soon enough. I've only put on about three pounds but my stomach has expanded by several inches. Hopefull it will continue to get bigger for the next nine months!

NbN did everything go well today? Yes, hopefully we'll have a blast on sat of all goes to plan. How did you find the et procedure?

Carito, fantastic news to get six eggs from six follies. Hope you also bet good news from the embryologist tomorrow.

Big hello and babydust to all you other lovely ladies.


----------



## positive4eva (May 23, 2011)

hey

naughty how did u get on today? hope ur well xxx
gingerfairy thanx! hope ur treatment is cumin along fine x
trahyg good luck! hope u get to ec soon!
dc hope ur gud! true i hope the bellies continue to grow for the next 9 months ending with gorgeous little babies!   hows the cramping? r u feeling any pain after ec?

afm well i went for my scan which showed the follicles had grown. we had one at 21 one at 19 a few at 16.5 and sum below. so the nurse thinks I'm ready for ec. got blood results back so wid dem the doctor decided that i shud up my dose today to 225 so after blood test tomorrow they will let me know! they want smaller follicles to grow so more for ec.  hopefully not long now  funny but I'm feeling quite nervous now  

dc and naughty how is ec? how long wer u in der? how wer u the next day?

good luck to every1
xxx


----------



## taylorlisa (Sep 11, 2011)

wow i have only not checked this page for 2 days and its all gone mad!

welcome to al you newbies hope things are going well

hi to all my cycle buddies glad things are all going well for you.

I am now on day 9 of stimms and am going for my first scan on fri. i am on max dose of meopour so hopefully i will have lots of nice folliess and ec will be on monday. i had to stimm for an extra week last time but not dose has tripled so fingers x i wont this time. like some of you i havent had any side effects so im not sure if things are working or not. my legs hurt quite a lot now from all the jabs but hopefully it will be worthwhile.

its spooky when you find out that one of the gang is at the same hospital as you isnt it?? me and naughty missed each other at the hospital by minutes the other week!!

some of us must try to meet up maybe that would be nice.

anyway best be off speak to you all soon

good luck everyone xx


----------



## Naughty but nice (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi everyone

Ginger fairy - thank you for wishes and prayers hope ur getting on ok.

Carito3005- good luck for possible et fri/sat  have the lab called you yet?

Taylorlisa- it is spooky but it will be good to share our experiences and yes defo meet up some time.

Dixie chick and zainabr- et went well and I am feeling good thank you.

Egg collection - the staff were really nice at the clinic. I had to take all my clothes off and wear the hospital gown no jewellery or makeup (believe me u do not want to see that)   then put under ga and the next thing the nurse is waking me up! So I'm thinking that was easy. They gave me water n tea n toast and then nurse is checking if I am bleeding. Which I was and then I was told to get up get dressed an to go sit in another room. I think they needed the space. I felt a bit dizzy and dh helped me dress. 30 mins later they discharged me! At home had cramps and pain in abdomen for that day and the next. Like really bad period pain and bled for a couple of hours that day. By the morning of et I was feeling 100%. Oh I was constipated (tmi sorry) but once I had done a no. 2 the next day I felt a lot better! I drank lots of water which helped with bloatedness. The procedure took 20-30 mins. 

The embryologist went through the embryo quality with me and from I understood out of the three only 1 was good enough to use the other 2 were not a good grade to freeze as wouldn't last . So a little disappointing but I am just glad that we had one on the day!  
As for et it was so easy just a little undignified as my feet were strapped!! Every clinic is different though but I did not feel anything it's like a smear and even afterwards felt really good dh kept telling me to slow down as I was excited after. So I am officially PUPO and 2ww (sorry bout long post)

Ok that's enough about me - good luck to everyone!!  Positive thinking and


----------



## Carito3005 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hello ladies,

I just got that phone call from the lab. I was so nervous when they said it was from the Lister!

It turns out the eggs where not so good quality and the swimmers where spinning around the eggs without actually getting too close. They suggest we do ICSI next time.

On a positive note, there's one embryo and although it's just one, they say it looks pretty good and they've scheduled the embryo transfer for tomorrow at 3pm.

I'm trying to remain positive and I think that this little one may stay, but also think that if not this time,  it'll be next time.
There are too many good things in our lives to only look at the difficulties. 

Dixie Chick, good luck with the PGD, everything will be fine!

Naughty, good luck with your ET!

Trahyg, Zaina & Taylorlisa - focus in making those eggs grow!

All the best,
Carito


----------



## tricky77 (Aug 25, 2010)

hello ladies,
sorry i have been awol for a while, but my OHSS came back with a vengence over the last few days.......but, it turns out that this was a good thing, as i got a BFP yesterday morning!!!

am sooooo excited/nervous...and still feel absolutely rubbish from the OHSS...but it all seems easier to deal with now we know it is for a good reason!

we have a scan booked in in 2 weeks time.....so i dont think i will feel properly excited until we get some good news from that really, as its all hard to believe and take in at the mo....then i know i still wont relax until the 12 week mark.....but every little milestone feels huge at the mo.
just got everything crossed that this little bean clings on tight!.

i hope everyone is doing ok and am wishing everyone so much luck and everything crossed for you all......keep the faith!.
xxxx


----------



## Carito3005 (Aug 8, 2011)

Tricky, congratulations on your BFP!! Keep it easy and relaxed as much as you can for the next few weeks!!


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Tricky    

Are you goin to join the waiting for new scan thread? http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=273232.0


----------



## Grace72 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello there

Just wondering who's on day 6 of stimms and had there first scan and E2 test?  Can anyone advise whether their clinic has advised what is considered normal count of follicles on each ovary at this stage?

Thanks
grace


----------



## tricky77 (Aug 25, 2010)

thanks VEC - i didnt know about that thread, so will definintely check it out.x


----------



## happy...hippo (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi 

I am on day 8 of simms.  I had my first scan on day 6 and second on day 8, blood tests on both of them.  I was told by two nurses that there is no normal count - some have more, others have less.  What matters more is quality.  (I had 6 on my first scan and 8 today so as you can see they are still appearing).  One nurse actually told me that one of the ladies she knows had one follicle  - and she is happlliy pregnant now! 

Hope you are well.  Keep me posted - we are obvioulsy in a simmilar stage!  

x


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

It's worth joining for the madness of the 3WW for a scan!!

x


----------



## positive4eva (May 23, 2011)

hey all

how u all doin?

tricky congrats on ur bfp 

carito good luk for et tomoro!    dis is the one!!

naught congrats on pupo! praying u get a bfp!! take it easy xxx

dc how u? gud luk for saturday xxx

tailorlisa good luk for ur scan tomoro hope u hav lots of lovely follicles! xxx

afm well still stimming!!    no ec til mayb monday. 
had a blood test which showed my E2 levels at 5000+ so dey want me to stay at 225 today and cum for a scan again tomoro. i really want to hav an egg collection to move onto the next step. 
well i supose i shud b patient. i really want to b pregnant

good luk to all
xxx


----------



## taylorlisa (Sep 11, 2011)

Wow things are really moving along quickly now for everyone

Tricky congrats on the bfp
Naughty keep those fingers x
Everyone else let's keep the goal in sight it won't be long now. I'm keeping my fingers x that I can have ec on Monday 

Lisa x


----------



## positive4eva (May 23, 2011)

Hiya
Bit of a mess! I had to do my injection at 225 of gonal f! I rang the clinic and told dem I'm short dey said we will giv u spare tomoro! I thought I had enough but was only able to do 75! Has any1 experienced dis? Shud I panic?


----------



## trahyg (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi everyone,
tricky congrats on yr bfp heres to a happy and healthy nine months!
today is my 10th day of stimming, been for scan, still only have 3 follicles but the consultant seems to think theyr a decent size so we are going for ec on monday, been to pick up pregnyl from pharmacy and have all my instructions on what to do over the weekend, nerves really kicking in now! 
having sedation (not GA), forgot to ask if im allowed to wear make-up or not, think it will prob be a no given that theres no perfumed deodrant or perfume etc allowed..


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

​
​ *There are SIX quizzes in the CHATROOM tournament*​ *First Three Quiz Dates:*​ *Tuesday 15th November*​ *8.30pm START*​ *Tuesday 29th November*​ *8.30pm START*​ *Tuesday 13th December*​ *8.30pm START*​ *PRIZES TO BE WON:*​ *Overall Winner*​ *Two Runners Up*​ *Highest Score in individual quiz*​ *Spot Prizes*​ *Free to Enter!*​ *You don't have to commit to all six quizzes, but the more you enter the more chance you have of winning a prize! *​


----------



## Carito3005 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi all,
So we just got back from the Lister with a "perfect looking 4 cell embryo" on board.   
It was a day 2 transfer, because there was just one embryo and it didn't make sense to wait for another day.
We are giving to this little life the best chances to develop and now it's in God's hands whether this one will make it or not.  
My 2 WW period ends on Wednesday, 16 of November.
Fingers crossed!
Carito


----------



## taylorlisa (Sep 11, 2011)

evening ladies

well things are not as good as i hoped. i have 5 follies growing on day 11 of stimms. one is large but they think i will loose that by monday so we are stimming an extra day and going for ec on tue. they are not confident that they will get any eggs and gave me the chance to cancel treatment. i was on the max dose this time so i prob wont get another go so we are going for it and hoping for the best. trigger shot is 9.30 sunday eve

wish me luck. i am going to try my best to grow some follicles this weekend!!

have a god weekend

lisa x


----------



## Naughty but nice (Oct 6, 2011)

Just popped in to say hello and catch up! 

Carito3005-we are testing on the same day! Take it easy and good luck!!

Taylorlisa-Good luck on sun with trigger and for tues. dont lose hope and think positive! 

Lots of wishes and good luck to everyone.


----------



## positive4eva (May 23, 2011)

hi guys
carito congrats on being pupo! hopefully not long till Ur bfp!!   
tailorlisa dnt stress! hopefully all will go well! good luck honey   
trahyg dats great news about Ur EC on Monday!   it goes well! no i dnt think Ur allowed make up, dats wot the nurse told me

afm i had my scan today and blood test! managed to get about 8 good sized follicles the biggest about 24
EC on Monday! trigger shot at 1.30am on sunday for EC on Monday 1.30pm! 
as for the mess i was in last nyt turned out for the best as after stimming at a low dose last nyt my e2 level is 9000  so no more stimming for me
 EC goes well! trahyg Ur right nerves r definitely kicking in! u hav a hundred wot ifs going on in my head!!   
good luck to every1! 
xxx


----------



## Carito3005 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi girls,

Good luck everyone on stimming & egg collection! Naughty, I look forward to sharing a BFP smile with you!

Remember that this is a journey and even though we are hoping for a baby at the end of the road, we have to live one day at a time and must be happy with our lives as they are.

Have a great weekend you all.

Carito


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey Ladies

Hope everyone is ok

Just wanted to wish everybody luck with there EC and trigger shots

Have a lovely weekend

Nat xxxx


----------



## Kirsty1 (May 13, 2010)

Hi Rach ,  
Im at Homerton Hospital in Hackney London been doing my injections for nearly a week and been feeling a bit hormonal poor hubby lol. Im going for my baseline scan on 24th Nov then should hopefully start stimming x
Im So sorry to hear about your painful journey and your bound to be feeling anxious and nervous at starting the process again! its totally understandable and i cant imagine what you went through!  am here anytime you need to talk x I ll do positive thinking for us both!!


----------



## GM99 (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi girls, i am 9dp3dt...(2 on board 1x4cell & 1x 8cell) and have absolutely no symptoms... really feel that this hasnt worked for us.... not due to test till Fri 11th... do you think there is any hope We are at the end of the road emotionally and financially


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Awww, thankyou Kirsty!!    xxx


----------



## trahyg (Mar 12, 2011)

Been so tired these past couple of weeks as been waking up around 3am every morning?! im not really stressed about the whole process so nurse seems to think its all the drugs,  i could literally crawl into bed now and what time is my trigger shot...12am!  means il be ready for ec at 12midday on monday, got my pj's dressing gown slippers etc ready for going in, all very real now feel like i need lots of these...


----------



## trahyg (Mar 12, 2011)

hi gm99, honestly hun dont give up hope, ive read SO many posts on NUMEROUS different websites about early symptoms etc and theres lots of women who didnt get any symptoms at all, keep positive, im sure with all the    on here that all our wishes will come true eventually! xxx


----------



## ginger fairy (Oct 16, 2011)

hey all iv got my EC on monday at 10 am was wondering how long they keep you there for what time do you think ill be home?


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2011)

Hey Ladies

Ginger fairy - Good luck with EC on Monday xxx

Gm99 - I have my fingers crossed that you get your BFP on the 11th xxx

Trahyg - Good luck for Monday hun xxx

Nat xxx


----------



## Naughty but nice (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi everyone 

Gm99-Like trahyg says stay positive every woman responds differently to tx. Good luck!

Trahyg- lots of    to you. FF girls are always here for you!! 
Good luck for ec on mon.

Ginger fairy- my ec was scheduled for 9.30am and we got a little delayed!! But I was home between 12.00-12.30. The procedure takes 20-30 mins. Good luck for ec on mon aswell!!


----------



## taylorlisa (Sep 11, 2011)

hi ladies

trigger shot is 9.30 this evening then collection on tuesday. zanzibar, ginger fairy &  trahyg we are only a day apart so we can go through all of this together.

on my last ec i was only there for a few hours then spent the rest of the day on the sofa watching dvd's. ive got a load of new ones all lined up for this week as well. am hoping that i can go back to work on wed & thur as am hoping et will be on fri.

good luck everyone having ec tomorrow and good luck to those of you pupo's 

xx


----------



## positive4eva (May 23, 2011)

Jus a quiki to wish all gud luck for today! Praying all goes well!
Good luck for ec
Take care
Xxx


----------



## ginger fairy (Oct 16, 2011)

hey ill post properly later 

  just got back from EC very disappointed only managed 4 eggs     got to have icsi instead now as dh sperm was not pointy?


take care all catch up later.xx


----------



## sarahjayney (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi ladies
haven't been on for a while as last year had EC and DH was azoospermic (having prev been normal!!)
So they cancelled the cycle & he had PESA in the summer. Just going through 2nd cycle now.
About day 10 now - they increased my doses this time round as only retrieved 4 eggs last time.
Has not made any difference! Except I feel more hormonal, tired and bloated 
Scan today showed 4 follies sizes 17, 16, 15, 14mm plus a couple of little ones
They're putting me in for EC on Friday so prayers going up & all fingers & toes crossed for good embies    
    to everyone going through this.
Sarah x


----------



## positive4eva (May 23, 2011)

Hey
Jus a quikie, had ec today managed to get 10 eggs from 7 follicles! Abit weird! Has anybody ever heard of this?
Waiting for tomoro now!
Hope everybody is well
Ginger fairy dnt worry hopefully it wil al b ok! As the nurse saod it only takes 1! Its quality dat matters not quantity!
Trahyg hope ur Ec went well

Lots of luv


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2011)

hey ladies

sarah- just wanted to wish you luck for friday. I have my fingers crossed for you hun   x x

Ginger fairy- hey sorry it didnt go too well for you today. Did they explain pointy? Hope you are feeling a little better   x x

zainabr- hey glad went ok today. I thought you could only get 1 egg per follicle? X x
hope everyone is well   to all


----------



## sarahjayney (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks Natalie! Looking forward to it all being over! (Thursday is my birthday so kind of glad I don't have to have EC that day!)

Zainabr - have just read that it's rare but possible to get 2 eggs in a follicle. Wow that's lucky!! That would suit me just fine as I seem to be a bit of a poor responder - although my AMH is fine, have not have more than 4 eggs despite them increasing the dose 

Ginger fairy - i'll have to have ICSI too as my DH sperm is frozen. At least we know they get into the right place!  

    and      to everyone xxxx


----------



## trahyg (Mar 12, 2011)

hi everyone,
well ec went better than i expected yesterday, as in it didnt hurt as much as i thought it would! theyv taken 4 eggs altogether - even though consultant at previous scan said the 4th one prob wouldnt be viable, but like he said it only takes '1', so hubby has just gone off to work and now im waiting for the phone call from the embryologist to see if any have fertilised, if so we will be going back in tommorow for transfer which happens to be my husbands birthday - a sign?!! 
good luck to all you ladies who are going through exactly what we are, ive got all my friends and family crossing every body part they can possibly cross, and my best friends mum over in Ireland is even going into church every night to pray for us! so im sending all this   and   onto you all xxx


----------



## positive4eva (May 23, 2011)

Tailorlisa good luk for ec today! Hope it goes well! 
Trahyg and gingerfairy good luk for todays call! As we all in same boat can feel the pain! Cnt wait til the call! Hope all goes well! Xxx


----------



## annalee77 (Nov 3, 2011)

I don't know if I'm posting in the right way - I find it all a bit confusing! 

AF is due in about a week and I'm getting really anxious to just start the whole thing already! Was due to start first cycle of IVF in Sept privately in Southampton but 2 days before I was due to start the injections they called to tell me that I was actually eligible on the NHS! So good that we get the funding but disappointing that we had to stop everything and delay for 2 months while we transferred to the NHS.

Any one else in Southampton and due to start their injections soon?

I don't have anyone to really talk to who has gone through the same thing so it's reassuring to see others that know what we're going through! 

Take care everyone,

annalee77

p.s. how does everyone put there details at the end of their posts? with their ages, gynae history, etc?


----------



## trahyg (Mar 12, 2011)

Just had phone call from embryologist, all our 4 little eggs have fertilised!  
We are back in the hospital tomorrow morning at 11.30am for transfer, too early to say what grade they are yet so will find out then and to discuss how many we'l be putting back in, will obviously follow their advice but im hoping to try for 2 (being that im coming up 37 and that i didnt respond too well to the drugs)ive read quite a lot of women go for the 2 embryo transfer and only 1 implants, so do we double our chances just incase?


----------



## taylorlisa (Sep 11, 2011)

Just got back from ec and we got 5 eggs which is two more than last time and great bed as they wanted me to cancel on fri as I only had 1 god dozed follicle it was worth waiting an extra day. Let's hope they all fertilise now. Hopefully will av 2 put back if we can. Dh is fussing over me now which is nice. Sat on sofa with duvet, new DVDs and a sausage sarnie mmmmm!
Will let  u mo wot happens tomorrow x


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey Ladies

Trahyg - Thats good news abut today. Just wanted to wish you good look for tomorrow x

Taylorlisa - Good look for the call tomorrow, glad today went well for you x

Annalee -  Hey welcome to ff, I too am awaiting af to arrive (4days) all the waiting is awful isn't it!...Always here if you want to chat. and all the ladies on ff are really supportive so you will right at home here x

Hope everyone is well

Nat xxx


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

Hello everyone and    all around.

I've been sick as a dog with OHSS since ec and couldn't even get my own food or pick up my phone so I've missed loads of what has happened on here. And so many of us are in the thick of it at the minute (don't worry those of you that aren't, it will come round soon enough) I'm having trouble keeping up, so sorry for missing tonnes of personals.

Firstly      Congratualtions Tricky!!  Wow, so pleased for you. When will your first scan for HB be? How is your OHSS, does it last long if you get pg?

NbN and Carito - congrats on being PUPO. My OTD is 16/11/11 too! Until then it's 'Knicker Watch Xtreme' at our house.

Taylorlisa - Well done on getting 5 embies. I hope they all fertilise for you  

Trahyg, excellent fertilisation rate! They must be strong little embies, hope you get good news from the embryologist about the quality, and get to put back two!

Zaina, hope you get good news from the embryologist. Let us know if you manage 13 embies from 10 eggs!!!  

AFM I've got a low grade day 5 morula on board. When we went in for ET they said our three embies weren't great quality and would like two put back?!    We'd never been told this was a possibility and so hadn't discussed it at all. I felt totally blind-sided having to decide on the spot! The next day we were told the other two had carried on developing and were okay to freeze so I'm hoping the on-board bean is doing just as well     .


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

Analee, go to Profile menu at the top of the page and select Forum Profile from drop down menu. Aything you put in the 'Signature' box will appear at the bottom. Dx


----------



## mrs_vixen (Nov 7, 2011)

Hello ladies, I did an intro post but it got moved  . I would guess you don't check the newbie section, so will tell you a bit about myself...

I start my first cycle this Friday, am on long protocol and live in London.

Annalee- hello again   - we will be cycling around the same time. I too was about to start private when I got a letter through from NHS. What protocol are you on? Do you know your timings? It's very exciting good luck


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2011)

Mrs_Vixen

Hello and welcome to the thread...I too am about to start my first IVF cycle on the 12Th November...Im not sure what protocol im on. I am booked in for baseline scan 24/11, Stimming and Ec on 12/12 this is af willing. Have you got your other dates through? Hope all goes well with your cycle hun xxx

Nat xxx


----------



## mrs_vixen (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks Natalie- they won't tell me the other dates... I start DR on Fri and have to call to arrange the baseline scan which will be 2-3 after I have started. The appointments seem to be made as we go along! That's NHS for you.


----------



## positive4eva (May 23, 2011)

hi guys
no such luck dc im afraid!   got call from the lab out of the 10 eggs 6 were mature enough! but only 4 fertilised!! abit dissapointed!! hav to go on thursday for et! unless they call me for 5 day transer. so    it all goes well from here.

dc hope u get well from ohss!
trahyg congrats on getting 4 out of 4 fertilised! good luk for tomoro
gingerfairy hope ur good

good luck to every1
xxx


----------



## ginger fairy (Oct 16, 2011)

hey ladies

ZAINABR.....all you need is 1 a lovely lady told me that yesterday...sounds like wel be on the same day for ET mines either thurs or sat.xx    those little guys grow lovely for us both.xx

well got the call 3 have fertilized just gotta wait till tomorrow now to see if they want to do thurs or 5day transfer heres hoping one way or the other ill be pupo by the weekend.


love and   to you all.xxx


----------



## positive4eva (May 23, 2011)

hi
abit confused wot do u guys think is better day 3 or day 5 transfer? any of u going for 2 embryos transfer?
i dnt kno y i hav a feeling i would prefer 2


----------



## mrs_vixen (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi Zainab,

I think that most clinics prefer blastos (5 days plus) as the theory is that by this stage it is apparent which embies are the most likely to survive... from what I can gather, clinics do 2 or 3 day transfers if they are concerned that the embies won't make it to blasto.

My clinic will only let me have 1 put back IF I get to blasto stage due to my age. This is because they say that putting 2 blastos does not significantly increase the chance of clinical pregancy, but it does increase the chance of twins.


----------



## taylorlisa (Sep 11, 2011)

wow loads of you have been on here today.

we are hoping that all of our 5 embryo's fertilise and then we shall be having two put back. in a way i would quite like twins as it gets it all over and done with in one go but i will be happy with just one. i just want a little person.

my clinic does day 2/3 transfers last time they transferred on day 3. im just waiting for tomorrows call to say how many eggs we have and if they are good quality or not.

how is the 2ww going for all of you at that stage?

good luck to all of you just starting out on this journey, your time will come.

speak to you all soon x


----------



## sarahjayney (Dec 6, 2010)

Hey everyone   

Very excited for you ladies who've gone pupo & those about to!!
Last day of stimms tomorrow for me & trigger in the evening. Then it's my birthday Thurs & EC Friday!

taylorlisa - hope all yours make it to embies - think we'll have about 4 & likely ICSI so we'll see very soon...

If they don't all make it i'll be asking the clinic to put 2 back I think - but I don't think they like doing that in our clinic

Also the 3 and 5 day day transfer thing confuses me a bit - I know the embryologist will ring us & let us know how things are looking each day. They said if they're all healthy and growing well then they'll be looking towards 5 day blastocyst transfer, otherwise I think it'll be 3 day if things are looking a little uncertain.

Anyway everyone take care and more   for nice healthy sticky embies    

xxx


----------



## ginger fairy (Oct 16, 2011)

hey all

  im like you zainabr i have no idea on 3 or 5 day i didnt even know there was a difference i thought every et happened on the same day    i am on the nhs so i can only have 1 put back anyway. sometimes when they talk to me it goes right over my head i must ask questions tomorrow when they ring. i know the clinics have our best interests at heart so i should just go with what they say.

   our little embies are doing well and its good news tonight.xx


----------



## annalee77 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi Mrs Vixen - nice to see you again! I'm not sure what you mean by protocol?? Do you mean what types of injections I'm having? I'm on 300 for GonalF as my AMH was somewhat low at 7.3 for my age. 

Hopefully AF will arrive as scheduled on 14th/15th of November. The last few weeks seemed to have gone really slowly and I just want it all to start!

Natalie - hi nice to know someone else on the same schedule!

Does anyone know who to get the little "ticker" grafts at the bottom of posts?

Take care everyone - A


----------



## Keepingpositive42011 (Dec 30, 2010)

hi can i join in?



i am on day 6 on 150 gonal f, started cetrotide yesterday. that bloody stings! i am taking an allergic reaction to the cetrotide as the injection site becomes red and inflamed - nothing they can do but uncomfortable. Injections going well otherwise but tonight my other half was doiing it and i burst into tears - emotions all over the place 

first scan tomorrow which will help, very incomfortable so hope to see some follicles.

baby dust to all


----------



## sarahjayney (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi Keepingpositive!  

Glad I'm not the only one getting a reaction to cetrotide - most days I inject it I get a big red itchy weal about 2cm around the site which can last an hour or two then settles.   I told the clinic nurse who said no-one else had mentioned that to her, but I just get on with it as it says in the leaflet about 10 percent of people react to it. Doesn't make you feel any better when you have to do it every day though does it? Anyway last one tomorrow for me yay 

I'm also emotional - DH got concerned and asked me tonight if I was doing ok and if they were " healthy tears" or not   (he's lovely  )

Hope your scan goes well. I had loads of bloating and gas in my bowel so they had to dig around to find my ovaries. Ouch   

xx


----------



## lucyloo3 (Nov 7, 2011)

Hiya all,

Im new to this. Started injections for IVF first cycle ever on the 4th of November and due for my baseline scan on the 21st of November so Kirsty I am only a couple of days infront of you. Very excited but also very apprehensive. So far only side effect from injections has been feeling very tired all the time, not finding actually having the injections bad at all. Hopefully as were all so close together we can help each other along especially as it seems most people have been through and know so much more than I do. Good luck everyone


----------



## mrs_vixen (Nov 7, 2011)

Annalee- protocols means long or short. I am on long which means I down regulate (using injections to instigate a false menopause) for 2-3 weeks, then if my womb lining is thin enough, I will stimm for around 2 weeks (or less not sure) then if I have enough follicles I will have egg collection then later embryo transfer. 
Short protocol, I think, means no down regulation, just straight into stimming. I think different ladies respond better to different protocols.

I am on a very long protocol meaning that I have been on the pill for nearly 21 days. Is driving me mad, just want to start  . Not much longer though as start on Friday!


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Hi all

Hope everyone is feeling well   

Good luck to all of you having egg collection round about now, looks like there's a good clutch of you.  

Dixie, congrats on being PUPO.  Fab news about your frosties, will be good for when you want to go back fr a sibling  

Annalee - if you see a ticker you like, double click on it, it'll take you to their website and take you through step by step designing your very own.  When it's done, make sure you copy thee URL code that says its right for FF.  And then paste it into your forum signature and press the button bottom right to ensure your change is saved.

May I ask a question?  I have a newbie who is asking questions about the process of getting to see a specialist.  If you're only 22, does that mean you wouldn't get referred to an NHS appointment and you'd have to wait?  And if you go privately, do you have to get referred by your GP, or can you go direct?  Sorry to crash in with these questions, but I know that between all of you on here, someone will definitely know.

Thanks all, and huge good luck to you all

Martha xx


----------



## annalee77 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi Mrs Vixen - from your description I'm on a short protocol as I'll be going straight into stimming with Gonal F a couple days after AF. It sounds like you have to do alot of waiting with having to be on the pill first - that must be quite frustrating. 

Fingers crossed for you for Friday!

Take care,
A


----------



## sarahjayney (Dec 6, 2010)

Hey Martha 

For your newbie - I think it depends where she lives. I have a friend in Reading who couldn't start IVF until she was 30 which seems crazy. It really is a postcode lottery - see this article from the Independent in June
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/health-and-families/health-news/more-than-70-per-cent-of-nhs-trusts-break-rules-to-deny-ivf-ndash-and-save-money-2293848.html?action=Gallery&ino=2

Depending on how long they have been TTC (should be at least a year or two with regular timed intercourse etc - unless there is a known underlying problem), her GP could do the initial investigations - hormones, semen analysis, scans if indicated etc. Then if she looks like she may need fertility treatment they need to find out about the local NHS clinic arrangements - she may only have to wait til she's 23, depending on the Trust. Or she may decide to seek private treatment if the NHS will delay things for a few years. Bearing in mind that not everyone needs IVF - she may be able to get other treatments like Clomid / IUI earlier.

In terms of going privately, she would need to find a clinic and book the appointment herself, but she should get her GP to write a referral letter detailing all the investigations that have been done so far for both her & her partner, so that they don't repeat them all at the clinic.

Hope that's helpful.

Sarah x


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi Lucyloo, Your emotions are completly normal hunny, you get used to the injections dont you?? The down regging drugs make your overies "quiet"  and will make you a little tired at times as they put you into a false menapausal state!!! Im assuming your baseline scan will detect whether your lining is thin and overies are quiet so you can start stimming sfter the 21st. Well im on my 2nd fresh go, im due to start down regging mid Jan. Wishing you all the luck in the world, and when the going gets tough, at least we ve got FF's!! xxxRachxxx


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Wow Sarah that's just great, thanks for such a full response.


----------



## mrs_vixen (Nov 7, 2011)

can anyone tell me what these bubbles are


----------



## trahyg (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi everyone,

well we have 2 little embies on board!,  spoke to embryologist before our transfer, out of the four eggs that fertilised one was now 4 cell, the second had just changed to a 4 cell this morning, and the last 2 were abnormal so cannot be used or frozen, so she recommended that we have both the good ones put back in as this would give us the best chance of concieving at least one baby, we got to see them before the transfer and watched them being put in - very surreal!  now the dreaded 2 week wait, back on 23rd for the pregnancy test


----------



## Keepingpositive42011 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi all, on phone so can't go into detail but had day 7 scan today, very disappointed as they could only see 3 good size eggs 1 smaller one. Surely that's very small amount


----------



## lucyloo3 (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi Rach,

Thanks for your reply. They have told me nothing about what they are looking for on the baseline scan why does your lining have to be thin? Also how long do you have to stim for before EC? Sorry to hear your on your second attempt but hopefully fingers crossed this will be the one for you.
Its so nice to have someone to talk to, I haven't told any of my family or friends. Are you DR at the mo too?

Lucy x x x


----------



## Kirsty1 (May 13, 2010)

Hi Lucyloo yeah your only a few days in front of me i'm having baseline scan on the 24th nov!! same here have been feeling more tired than usual and a bit tetchy though not as bad as last time. I have been listening to a meditation cd twice a week and it seems to be doing the trick! Its as Rach said they want a thin womb lining and have blood results to check its how they want it! last time i did the stim injections for about ten-twelve days and then had EC (was out and honestly didn't feel a thing). I only had 4 eggs collected and they were put in on day 2 transfer! am on a higher dose this time so am praying i have more eggs!! 
Seen the good advice on here about drinking lots of water after we start stimming and having high protein. I have found this page so helpful and a godsend!! 
Hope your not too tired and injections are going ok? Keep in touch Kirsty xx 
this is our 2nd ivf so if you have any question am here anytime and will do my best to answer them


----------



## Scrummy (May 9, 2011)

Hi Ladies 
Hope you are all ok ? 

I am due to start this month on a short protocol so am just waiting for af to arrive aprox 24th.
I should be on 15-18 day stims before ec . Going in to Liverppol Womens on 14th for needles app

Wishing you all luck x


----------



## taylorlisa (Sep 11, 2011)

wow there are so many newbies on this thread now i cant keep up!!

we had 5 eggs collected yday but sadly one only fertilised so if it survives the night we are going for transfer tomorrow. i really want to get to the 2ww stage i cant loose it now.

baby dust to you all


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2011)

Hey ladies...just a quick one from me

Welcome to the newbies xxx

Taylorlisa - Just wanted to wish you good luck hun keep us updated. I have got my fingers crossed for you hunni xxxx


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

Wow, so many newbies on here it's dizzying!  

Zaina - Hope all goes well today, by tonight you'll be PUPO!

Ginger How did it go today? Have you got a baby on board?

Lisa - It really does take just one embie to make one baby so try to keep the faith. I really hope you can have tranfer today.   

Trahyg - Congratulations being PUPO with twins. Here's hoping at least one of them sticks   

Tricky - how are you doing?

I'm feeling really down today. The doctor who assessed me for OHSS said that worsening symptoms during 2ww can be a good sign of implantation, which made it all seem more worthwhile. But my symptoms have all disappeared overnight, which I suppose means there's no hCG in my body and I'm heading for a bloody great disappointment. I just wish I could know for sure so I can move on, not have it drag out for another week.

Don't know how much longer I can resist the HPT   


Sarah Janey -    and all the best for tomorrow.


----------



## mrs_vixen (Nov 7, 2011)

Dixie Chick, I hope it's not all over. The 2ww is crap, all the speculating. I have my FC for you


----------



## Naughty but nice (Oct 6, 2011)

Dixie chick - hope it all works out for you and your over the worst of ohss. I don't know much about so sorry can't advise. Pop over to the 2ww November and there other ladies testing on the same day as us. Maybe someone can advise 

Good luck !!


----------



## positive4eva (May 23, 2011)

Hi guys
Hope ur all well
Dc I wudnt giv up jus yet! Every1 is different! Hopefully u will get a bfp very soon! Try not to stress! Prayin 4 u! Wen is the earliest u can test?
Trahyg congrats for gettin to the 2ww! Hoping u get a bfp! 
Tailorlisa hope ur ok! Hope u get the transfer! Praying for u
Naughty hope ur doin good

Afm well I'm goin to hav the transfer on saturday! Got a call from the lab today all 4 r looking good so let's c on saturday! Prayin it all works out! 

Hi to all the new guys! Hope u all get bfp
Lov to all
Xxx


----------



## taylorlisa (Sep 11, 2011)

Well IRS official I am PUPO!
So excited that I've got this far. 

DC - don't fret worrying doesn't help I know it's hard bur think positive

We av all been through so much together over past few weeks thank you to you all. Fingers x for test day let me no how it goes

Lisa x


----------



## Carito3005 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey Taylorlisa,
Congratulations on being PUPO!
When is OTC?
 for you
Carito


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks for all the words of encouragement, girls. It's been a god send having ff to turn to through all this. I've been told OTD is 16th by Guys, but Jessops said 14th, so obv i will be testing on Monday. Just have to restrain myself until then.

Lisa - congratulations on being PUPO. I hope this will be your time.

Zaina, all the best for tomorrow. If you like seafood, fried eggs or soft cheese eat them all tonight... It might be your last chance for a long time!


----------



## trahyg (Mar 12, 2011)

feeling quite down today, have had sore crampy feelings quite low down since transfer on wednesday (3dpt) honestly feels like what i normally get before af arrives but then i know you can get similar symptoms from progesterone pessaries? anyone else had this? trying to keep up with the


----------



## positive4eva (May 23, 2011)

Hi guy
Dc hope ur feelin better! Gud luk for monday! Praying u get ur bfp! Xxx
Trahyg a lot of people r mentioning period like pain but end up pregnant! So hopefully u will b too! Stay strong! Xxx
Afm wll I'm hopefully gettin my transfer tomoro! I havnt even had the transfer but I'm gettin a lot of crampin pain jus like period pain so I'm putting it towards the passeries! Its not unbearable pain but its comin and goin!

Good luk 
Lov to all
Xxx


----------



## taylorlisa (Sep 11, 2011)

hi all

my otc is 24 nov which seems like ages away how do you wait soooo long? i will have gone   by then!

DC - we cant eat fried eggs?? didnt know about that one! luckily i dont like cheese or seafood!

trahyg - i kow what you mean about tummy pains etc. when they did et they clean the neck of the womb first and this took them ages and so i have felt quite achy since and i have had tummy ache off and on since yday. wish i knew what this meant. i read somewhere on her that the embryo will start bedding in between day 5 -12 (from ec) so you may experience cramps around this time.

zanzibar - good luck for tomorrow. i thought that i was the last of our original gang to get et least we can keep each other company after all the others have done their test.

i have joined the 2ww thread but there are soooo many people on there i cant keep up. i posted last night and today there are 3 new pages of posts!! have started a new one so join me on there if you want.

good luck we are nearly at the end

 for us all


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

Lisa, you're not supposed to have soft yolks during pregnancy, and as far as I'm concerened a fried egg's not worth toffee if it hasn't got a runny middle! 

Trahyg, well done for keeping up the PMA. Crampy pains could be implantation or the re-awakening of your ovaries, both of which would be good signs. Or like Zaina said, it could be the pessaries.

It's so tempting to over analyze every twinge isn't it! I've spent half an hour today googling "cm in 2ww" after I started getting some back today. I've latched onto the positive explanation of higher estrogen due implantion and I'm ignoring the other stuff!

Keep on keeping on ladies...


----------



## GM99 (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi Girls, i didnt post much here, but my test date was today, and i got a BFN      
Id been feeling as if my AF was coming all week, and it still hasnt arrived. Clinic said it could take up to 10 days from when i stop meds (today) conflicting story there as when i was getting intralipids 2 wks ago i asked about this and was told that NO, my medication will not delay my AF..... anyway, i wish you all the best on your 2ww .... its such a terrible nerve wracking time...... the 2ww was the worst part of this ivf journey for me...
take care...


----------



## taylorlisa (Sep 11, 2011)

GM99 sorry to hear your news. was this your first ivf? hope you have more success next time


----------



## sarahjayney (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi everyone,

GM99- so sorry to hear about your result    I've never got that far yet but I'm not looking forward to the wait, I know others say it's really hard too and then the disappointment. Take care of yourself. Do something really nice this weekend (eat brie, have a glass of wine, peeled prawns, fried eggs....)  

Dixie chick, Taylorlisa, trahyg- well done keeping up the PMA!     to you all for some BFP very soon!!!

Zainabr - hope all goes well ET-ing tomorrow - hopefully I'll join you on the 2ww thread next week

Ginger- any news?

AFM- had EC today. Seemed to go as well as can be expected with only 4 follies - each had an egg in which they got easily. Only 3 mature  enough for ICSI. DH's swimmers thawed well so they pick the healthiest & let us know over the weekend whether it looks like they're fertilising etc.     for healthy embies for us! 
Pretty sore now actually. The fentanyl and gas & air wore off really quickly after the procedure.    DH has got us a dvd & Domino's pizza for this evening to help me feel better yay 

Sarah xxx


----------



## sarahjayney (Dec 6, 2010)

Ginger Fairy - just noticed on another thread that you're having a blast ET tomoz! Wow that's great! (also makes me feel better so far for only getting 3 eggs) Hopefully they all fertilize...   xxx


----------



## trahyg (Mar 12, 2011)

gm99 sorry re: result hun, i agree with sarah do something indulgant this weekend you derserve it! 
Zainabir/taylorlisa/dixie chick thanks for the    its great to know we'r all feeling the same and ur not alone in all this!  Might have done a stupid thing this morning..went out to feed the birds (slippers and wet leafs do not mix) and on the way back in the house went flying and landed quite hard on my hands, for the last few days iv been feeling quite sore since transfer but last night and this morning it seemed to die off a little bit, now having a bit of a twinge...probably overreacting but cant help feel i might have done something??


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

GM99     I'm so sorry.

Trahyg doubt your embryo would feel a thing I was told to think of them as sesame seeds in a jam sandwich!

X


----------



## Tamrobbo (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi, Again another general qiestion,

I was an egg sharer but at scan yesterday it showed i had 9 follies (between 14 and 21mm) so i have to trigger tonight and doc said its very unlikely i will have enough to share so im donating them all and having a solo round in feb.
My question is given i have felt very good all the way through ivf, how long is it likely to be before im back on my feet after EC. Im having EC on monday at 8:30am so do you reckon ill be ok to have a small (Well probably big ) drink next friday? Feel the need to have a good drink lol. 

XX


----------



## trahyg (Mar 12, 2011)

great analogy VEC! crossing my fingers that my 2 little embies are well and truly stuck in there


----------



## sarahjayney (Dec 6, 2010)

Trahyg I'm sure they're fine all tucked up nice & cosy like   

AFM our 3 eggs all fertilised with ICSI   which we are overjoyed about!   Obviously it's still early days & we'll see how things go over the weekend but we're     for 3 healthy embies

 to one and all xxxxxxxx


----------



## positive4eva (May 23, 2011)

hi
hope ur all well

gm99 so sorry about ur news. x
trahyg ouch about the fall. im sur ur little embies r fine! x
sarahjayney congrats on gettin all ur 3 eggs fertilised. good luk for et
tailorlisa, dc and ginger hope ur all well! x

jus had my et today, it was very scary. but ok in the end. first i had to empty half of my bladder!! a very diffucult task!! sorry tmi!!  
she cudn't get to the face of my womb as it was right at the back which made it very hard. 
i saw the embryo goin in thru the scan it was so amazing!   
my test date is the 23rd. the other 3 embryo not sure how dey doin going to find out tomoro. hope we can freeze dem!!

good luck to all hope we can all get a bfp


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

GM99, so sorry to hear of your BFN.   Reading your signature it seems you have been through so much it was due to be your time. Keep strong, you will get there soon.   


Zaina, congrats on being PUPO. I hope you can get your other embies frozen, not that you'll need them!   


Sarajaney, congrats on getting all three fertilized! I hope the good news continues over the weekend.


Martha - love the jam sandwich thing!


Trahyg, that sounds painful. It probably hurt your pride more than your embies, but best put trainers on next time! 


Tamrobbo, wow, what a wonderfully selfless thing to do. Not sure about recovery times. If you are not having ET then it is probably down to how you feel in yourself.  You could always ask the medical staff when you go for EC.


AFM, my resolve dissolved last night and I did a HPT. It was negative which I kind of knew it would be because I feel very definitely not pregnant. I'll still go for my blood test on Monday, but I feel happy I've given myself the weekend to come to terms with it rather than finding out with a phone call at work on Monday afternoon. I'm going to move on to a FET as soon as possible, though I suspect that will be Jan/Feb time.


Dx


----------



## positive4eva (May 23, 2011)

DC sooo sorry about ur news.   r u sure u jus havnt tested too early?  once again im so sorry hope u get better result next tym!! x


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks Zaina, it was a very early test so I think I'm still holding a tiny sliver of hope. But overall I'm happy to draw a line under this cycle and move on to the next. Hope you can bring this thread some much need happy news in a couple of weeks time


----------



## GM99 (Sep 23, 2010)

Girls, thanks so much for your support, its much appreciated.... ill keep reading this thread and hope for lots of BFP's..... I just have to wait now for my AF to show.... i really wish it would as i want to try ourselves for the nxt 2 months as i dont want to cycle over Xmas....


----------



## positive4eva (May 23, 2011)

DC in my heart I still hav a good feeling 4 u! Hopefully u wil get a bpf! Prayin 4 u!


----------



## taylorlisa (Sep 11, 2011)

DC - i hope your wrong and you get a bfp on monday fingers x.

not long for most of you now till test day on wed keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## Tamrobbo (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks for reply Dixie chick.     Positive vibes for everyone


----------



## sarahjayney (Dec 6, 2010)

for all you ladies testing this week

AFM update - of our 3 fertilised embies, 2 are looking good at day two with between 2-6 cells   , the other one not so happy  appparently a grade 3. So we'll find out tomorrow morning if they want to proceed with ET tomorrow or see if either of the two will make it to blastocsyt stage day 5. That makes me a little nervous   Anyone else been in a similar position - how did they help you decide how many to put back & whether to wait til day 5 or not?

Sarah x


----------



## sarahjayney (Dec 6, 2010)

Well this process certainly keeps you on the edge of your seat...
Now at day 3 post EC...
The embryologist just rang to say we have one which looks better than the others - healthy & dividing but only 5 cells
The other two are 4 & 6 cells each. They both seem to have stopped growing however, since no progress made from yesterday.
So we're definitely putting the 5 cell embie back this afternoon, and we'll see if the others are doing anything in the meantime as there's another 7 hours for them get their little selves into gear.
So lots of      for us please as we pray for a little miracle here.
Thanks ladies.
Sarah x


----------



## positive4eva (May 23, 2011)

Hey
Hope ur all gud
Sarah gud luck for et today! Plz dnt stress!
Afm I got a cal from the lab yesterday my other 3 embies didn't make it! Dey got to blast but dats it! We'll I supose it only takes 1! Got high hopes on dis 1! 2ww is so hard its only been 2 days since et and seems like ages! 
Ders soooo many people over at the 2ww page its so confusing! 
Dc good luck wid the test today
Tailorlise, ginger, trahyg hope its goin gud 4 u
Sorry if I've missd any1
Good luck to all


----------



## Tamrobbo (Aug 22, 2011)

After asking my q about recovary after EC I can answer it myself. Had EC at 9am this morning. Got 7 eggs for my recipient and now feel perfectly normal. No bloating, Tiny tiny bit of cramping and not at all woozy. XX


----------



## trahyg (Mar 12, 2011)

hi girls,
back to work today after my week off for ec/transfer, all along ive been feeling really positive like i almost had a gut feeling this is going to work first time for us, then the negativity sets in after i start reading about how many cells they like each embryo to have by day 3 - they are looking for between 6-8, out of my 4 embies only 2 were good enough one was a four cell and the other had just changed to a four cell the morning after collection, are they just being lazy?!  ive read that 4 cells or below have a minimal chance of implanting,  i do tend to be the pessamist between the 2 of us i just cant help it  
dont know of any success stories with 4 cells on a 3 day transfer??


----------



## Carito3005 (Aug 8, 2011)

Trahyg, 

I say go with your gut feeling. If you are positive and feel that this time is going to work for you guys, it will. 

Two day 3 4 cells embies are perfectly capable of developing into lovely twins. 

Keep your positive thoughts and try to get distracted as well so that the two weeks go by quickly.

All the best,

Carito


----------



## sarahjayney (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi ladies

TAMROBBO: wow you're lucky! I think people's experience really varies. I hate egg collection. It was as painful as I remembered from last year, but this year I'd read up about how to use the gas & air properly so I got much better pain relief during the procedure. (when you want to scream, take a long slow drag instead!!) But that meant they didn't give me any more fentanyl, so when the gas & air quickly wore off I was crying with pain in recovery. Then I got really constipated as they gave me co-codamol & it was too painful to push for a couple of days  (sorry if tmi!) Anyway, I figure really, if you can take a few days off to recover afterwards and it gives you the chance of a BFP then go for it, it'll be worth it in the end!

TRAHYG: We're in a similar position actually. I've read of loads of people who have healthy babies following lower grade day 3 transfers, so that has kept me going!    that we both get BFP with our tiny clumps xx

Love and  to everyone else for now.

AFM: had ET today - officially PUPO!! yay, finally!!!  first time I've got this far, EVER in my whole life, as my first preg did not make it beyond the tube...
I've had 2 put back at day 3 as they weren't looking healthy enough to last til day 5 in the lab (one was 6 cells grade 2/3, the other had 5 cells and grade 3)
Come on little embies, snuggle in & make yourselves cosy for a few months  

My OTD is 26th November
Sarah x


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

I went for my blood test yesterday morning and after an agonising 4 hour wait I got the shock of my life when the nurse announced “Congratuations, you’re pregnant!”
It was so much more of a shock because I did a HPT that morning so was fully expecting a BFN. I can’t believe how lucky we’ve been to get this far with our lazy morula. The next step is to test again on Monday to make sure our peanut has managed to cling on for another week, which I’m a little uneasy about since I’ve already stopped my progesterone supplements. Even after a BFP the worrying doesn’t stop! I suppose it will be like this until they grow up and leave home!  
Carito – how are you feeling?  Is tomorrow your OTD?  IF so I’m sending loads of positive vibes your way.   
NbN – Where have you disappeared to? Fingers crossed for tomorrow.   
Tamrobbo, how do you feel today?  It sounds like you have bounced back really well. Are you raring to go out and blow off some steam on Friday?
Zaina, you must be disappointed that your other blasts weren’t able to be frozen, (I know I really wanted to have that back up for peace of mind) but the embryologists have chosen the strongest embie to out back so fingers crossed you won’t be needing that back-up anyway.
Sarahjaney – Well done on getting to ET! I hope your cycle continues with more positive news in a couple of weeks time. It looks like you really deserve it. 
Trahyg, I know it’s almost impossible, but try to stay positive. Like Sarahjaney says, there are success stories out there so try to focus on those. Our embies were all way behind schedule and they even mentioned us having two put back to increase our chances. But as it turned out we just had slow starters, it doesn’t necessarily mean they are no good.
Baby dust to all you other ladies on this long and bumpy road


----------



## Carito3005 (Aug 8, 2011)

Oh Dixie, congratulations darling!!! I'm so happy for you!!!   Gosh it's so nice reading good news, you guys are so inspirational!

I'm feeling super relaxed. Yes, OTD is tomorrow. I really don't think this time worked for us (lack of any tiny symptom, no sore boobs, no twinges and started brownish spotting today), but as I said in the 2ww thread, I feel positive because I never expected to make it this far! 

There's a baby for us at the end of the road, just don't know how long the road is yet and whether it's a straight road or whether we will have to take a side road. We'll see, I have lots of faith  . And there's still a tiny bit of hope for tomorrow.


----------



## sarahjayney (Dec 6, 2010)

Hey Dixie Chick!! Congrats!!  so pleased for you that's amazing! Big    all round!

AFM (am at work so can't stop for long...) Anyone else get pain the day after embryo transfer?
I've got horrendous cystitis  which is think is just down to all the messing around down there, so drinking gallons of cranberry juice, but also I have pain near where my right ovary is, like a nagging stretching pain (not too severe, but annoying). Wondered if this is just the ovary complaining still after the EC on Friday.
Otherwise i feel fine!

Sarahx


----------



## trahyg (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh Dixie Chick  CONGRATULATIONS!!!!   keep us updated on your progress x
thanks for the pep talk hun, emotions very up and down at the moment, stomach cramps went off after about 2 days post transfer but theyv come back this morning have no idea when period due as on down regulation i only spotted for few days so no full on bleed so wasnt sure what day to class as CD1?
not had any bleeding/spotting at moment only thing is quite a bit of slightly creamy cm - sorry tmi!! 
test date is next wed 23rd, im determined not to do a home test as some how got it in my head that il jinx it if i do! so in the meantime im


----------



## trahyg (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh btw Dixie Chick any symptoms you could share eg cramping etc??  xx


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

It's really difficult to say about any PG symptoms I may have had because I felt just generally dreadful for a while.
I spent the week between EC and ET feeling like I had been in a car crash - everything hurt, even my chin!

After ET I felt much better but still sore and bloated from OHSS until 5dp5dt. After that I suppose I felt more 'normal' (whatever that is during IVF!) but still had occasional twinges in my ovaries and the pre-AF crampy feeling. Also had some ...TMI... creamy/watery CM from 6dp5dt.

Of course I was being a total pessimist (probable self-preservation tactic) and thought all these meant my ovaries were shrinking back to normal size and AF was on it's way.  

The symptoms are so confusing I don't know if any of that is helpful, the best piece of advice I can offer is DON'T TEST EARLY LIKE I DID! 

As far as predicting AF, I don't think your previous date would help as your drugs will be overriding your natural rhythms. On my regime it's related to when you stop progesterone supplements. I was on Crinone 8% gel once a day.


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Dixie chick logging on and seeing your news has made my day!  Yippee!  Are you going to join the waiting for early scan thread?

To everyone with otd looming,    

Martha x


----------



## Naughty but nice (Oct 6, 2011)

Dixie chick   to you - I was so pleased for you when I read your news!! the HPT is rubbish how come it gave you a BFN, anyway doesn't really matter as you have given me the biggest smile.   I am feeling so nervous now only 13 hours to go until I test as I am thinking of testing at around 6am. Cant really tell what will happen but what will be will be.  I haven't had any real symptoms slight nausea, sore boobs, twinges in back and ovaries but that could be the pessaries. Wishing you the best of luck!!


----------



## Carito3005 (Aug 8, 2011)

Naughty, I will be testing at around 7am and then I will come online to post the results.

I'm too relaxed and I think it's because I don't think it worked so I kind of test because I have to. I haven't had any symptoms at all, not nausea, not sore boobs, not twinges, just AF like cramping a few days ago and back ache and today I'm spotting brownish which I believe is the beginning of AF rather than implantation bleeding (too late for implantation!). 

Anyway, I will   tonight for myself and all my other fellow 16th testers. Let's hope we see several BFPs!  

Carito


----------



## annalee77 (Nov 3, 2011)

Siiiiggggghhhhh, waiting for AF.


----------



## trahyg (Mar 12, 2011)

hi carito hope you have had a nice suprise this morning?  
afm (7days in to 2ww)  i had cramps most of yesterday, felt a little sick last night with fuzzy head and had odd twinges in both sides of tum, then woke up at 4am this morning feeling absolutely starving?! have slightly sore nipples but has gone off a little bit (normally get these before af due) have absolutely no idea whats goin on!


----------



## Carito3005 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hello girls,

Unfortunately it's a BFN for us this time. 

I'm alright, I suppose this is a journey and I'm hopeful for next time. I'll be back probably in the Jan cycle.

Wishing you all success in your OTDs!

Carito


----------



## Naughty but nice (Oct 6, 2011)

It's a bfn for me too - devastated. Going to go for another cycle but need to get the funds together first.
Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## positive4eva (May 23, 2011)

Carito and naugty I'm soooo sorry guys really dnt kno wot to say! Xxx


----------



## jenluke (Jul 14, 2011)

hi ladies, can i join in?  

i had ec yesterday, was quite worried but found it fine, dont think the sedation really worked as i felt totally normal, slightly painful but was ok.

they got 12 eggs which we were so pleased with. had the dreaded wait to find out how many were mature and fertilised. ive not slept all night. 

this morning we got the good news that 11 were mature and 10 fertilised   we're over the moon. they have frozen 2 and are taking 8 to blast hopefully. 

need to call friday morning to check on out little ones. fingers crossed they are growing strong.  

good luck for every1 waiting to test etc. x x


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Carito and Naughty, really sorry to read your news.     to you both

Martha x


----------



## taylorlisa (Sep 11, 2011)

Dc -  Congrats to you

To those of u with bfn's I'm soo sorry better luck necessary. I no how u feel I've been there before. Remember we r all here for u

Afm- tummy pains seem to av gone for now did feel really sick mid morning but I think my symptoms r all in my head! 8 more sleeps till otd

Keep n touch everyone x x


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks Martha, I was wondering if there was somewhere to go in the very early stages. I’ll def be giving it a read.
Carito, so sorry to hear this time has not worked out for you. Indulge yourself a little over xmas then you will be ready to give it your best in Jan.  
NbN, really sorry for you, you must be so disappointed.   
Are either of you following up with a blood test? 

Taylorlisa, glad to hear your tummy pains are easing. Hope the next 8 days don’t drag too much for you.  
Zaina, I hope you’re keeping well.
Jenluke, when is your et planned for? Hope you get good news from the lab tomorrow.


----------



## jenluke (Jul 14, 2011)

hi dixie chick, et is planned for sunday depending on how they are gettin on in the morning. fingers tightly crossed    if they are not doing so well it will be 2moro. OMG thats so close. 

congratulations on ur BFP. such a great feeling. 

really sorry to all those with a BFN,   cant imagine going though all the treatment to get bad news, kinda just assume it will work,maybe thats something i should be preparing for.


----------



## annalee77 (Nov 3, 2011)

Finally! Baseline scan booked for Monday. Gonal F to start on Tuesday or Wednesday. Excited to be starting but a bit anxious about how I'll feel if it doesn't work. I'll try to keep positive though!


----------



## jenluke (Jul 14, 2011)

hi annalee77, best of luck for ut tx,   it will fly by. 
im having et tomorrow, only feels like 2 weeks since i start instead of 5. 

fingers crossed for u hun x x


----------



## taylorlisa (Sep 11, 2011)

only 4 sleeps till otd feeling ok at present but no side effects so dont think i will get a bfp on thur.

good luck to all of u still on tx

anyone else still on 2ww?


----------



## positive4eva (May 23, 2011)

Hi
Hope u all r well

Tailorlisa the countdown is on! I'm stil here! Cnt wait til wednesday! 
Good luck hope we both get a bfp! X

Good luck to all


----------



## sarahjayney (Dec 6, 2010)

Hey *TaylorLisa* I am!! And also *Trahyg*. Feels like forever to wait doesn't it??   for healthy sticky embies!!

6 sleeps left til OTD for me! Feeling fairly normal now that urine infection treated. Although rather tired and my boobs r sore ever since I started using the progesterone pessaries.
Trying not to think about it too much, although I get drawn back to this site like a moth to a flame to find out how everyone is at least once a day. Will likely be back on here again a bit more often nearer the time as otherwise I'll dwell on it too much and end up testing early!!! Fortunately they offer HCG bloods at our clinic so I'm not relying on a POAS.

Hope ET went well for you today *JenLuke* You had a great response to the drugs & got lots of embies! Wow! Now welcome to the obsessing of the 2ww!!!

*annalee77* it'll be nice to get started won't it? Good luck with your stim injs

Sorry to those those with BFNs recently   *Carito* & *NaughtybutNice*

Yay to those with BFPs again!  *Dixiechick*

Hoping all you other ladies are well. Love to everyone else i've not mentioned.

Has anyone got an answer to the question about stopping the progesterone suppositories as soon as you get a BFP? The thought of that makes me me slightly nervous in case my own progesterone levels aren't high enough to maintain the womb lining. My clinic only provides enough up to the date of the OTD. What about everyone else? If I get an BFP I'm thinking id' rather keep taking the progesterone for longer (and I think the leaflet in the Crinone pack recommends a few weeks). Grateful for any advice on this.

Sarah x


----------



## jenluke (Jul 14, 2011)

hi sarahjayney, thank u. et went well. we had 1 perfect little embryo transferred. 
think you have to continue progesterone until 12 weeks, dont quote me though as that might just be me because ive had recurrent miscarriages. my clinic also only provide enough until otd but gp will give u more on request.  

my otd is dec 2nd. only 12days to go. 

best of luck to all


----------



## Mrs Billy (Jun 30, 2010)

on being PUPO Jen    Lots of sticky vibes and      and    for you x


----------



## jenluke (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks so much mrs billy    feels great to be pupo   

best of luck for tx, theyll be taking all ur little eggies soon   

x x


----------



## trahyg (Mar 12, 2011)

ok im officially driving myself round the bend!
im 11dp 3dt with 2 x 4cell embies (otd wed 23rd), and im 13dpo (is af supposed to arrive around 12dpo ie day of egg collection?) got one early pregnancy test in drawer that im about to grab any minute but as ive mentioned earlier ive got it in my head that il jinx the result  
started off with quite a bit of cramping after collection/transfer which has def settled into an odd type of twinge every now and again,actually felt like i had a couple of episodes of getting a sharp stitch (middle right of belly button) yesterday, noticed that past few days ive been feeling a bit light headed and slighty nauseous/heart burn late teatime, haven't slept well past couple of days was awake well before 6am this morning?!  when i got up to open the blinds i came over really dizzy and had to sit down for a minute...
desperately trying not to cave in and poas!


----------



## jenluke (Jul 14, 2011)

ah trahyg, ur so close now. move away from the hpt, u can resist till wed. 

best of luck hun


----------



## trahyg (Mar 12, 2011)

thanks jenluke! its SO hard, good luck too hun im keeping everything crossed and lots of     for everyone! x


----------



## Mrs Billy (Jun 30, 2010)

Trahyg   step away from the pee stick. I know it's hard, it's torture but early testing is a bad idea hun x    that you'll get your   in a few days

Jen I'm getting a bit nervous now,    that next week I'll have at least on back on board & be pupo with you


----------



## taylorlisa (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi all

Today is et+11 and I've just started bleeding (it's brown really sorry tmi). Otd is thur but I'm guessing it's all over for me again. Strange thing is I started bleeding on day 11 last time too. Wonder if my progesteron levels aren't high enough?! I will prob back thur with a bfn. 

Good luck to the rest of u
X x


----------



## jenluke (Jul 14, 2011)

hi taylorlisa, sorry to hear uve started bleeding   could just be a bleed hun, lots of women bleed. fingers crossed for u.  

x x


----------



## trahyg (Mar 12, 2011)

OTD is today have been up to hospital for bloods and nurse has just rang to say ive finally got my

* BFP*!!!!!!!!

HCG levels apparently really good (in the 400's) Cant stop crying im so happy!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2011)

trahyg- Congratulations on your   hun! X x x


----------



## trahyg (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks Natalie!! in a bit of a state of shock at the minute cant believe its actually happened?!
All my       are with all you ladies still waiting for your little miracles, i didnt think my day would come but patience certainly does pay off, dying for hubby to get home from work so we can go  and tell my mam and dad the good news face to face, haven't been able to tell anybody except him (dont want them to find out before i see them!) so im rattling around the house feel like ive had 10 red bulls im that excited!  xxx


----------



## positive4eva (May 23, 2011)

Trahyg congrats on ur much deservd BFP! Hope u hav a great and health pregnancy! Xxx


----------



## taylorlisa (Sep 11, 2011)

congrats tryhag im really happy for you. my otd is tomorrow but its just a formaility really as i know its a bfn

oh well i will be back soon but im going private next time see if we can get better results.


----------



## Mrs Billy (Jun 30, 2010)

Trahyg OMG!  I'm so happy for you! Congratulations x


----------



## sarahjayney (Dec 6, 2010)

Just a very quickie AFM (i'll do personals later)
I couldn't wait til my blood test tomorrow 
So I POAS this morning!!! (I know I said I wouldn't but I did!)
It wasn't big and it wasn't fat, but it was positive!! A faint positive line!! Oh my word I'm amazed and so grateful  thank you God!!
SO just waiting for blood tomorrow to get my levels at clinic.
Take care all waiting and hugs  to any BFNs and  to any BFPs!!!
xxx


----------



## taylorlisa (Sep 11, 2011)

mine was a   so thats me out.

hopefully will be back in jan

congrats to all the  

bug hugs to all the other bfn's

see you all soon xx


----------



## positive4eva (May 23, 2011)

Hey 
Tailorlisa soo sorry! Keep positive! Hopefully u wil hav better luck next tym! Stay strong ur bfp isn't far

Lots of lov
Xxx


----------



## trahyg (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone!!
really still cant believe im actually pregnant?! i think when you are wanting something so much for so long and you finally get it you cant quite believe it! 
Was getting a little more excited today as one of the girls i work with is due her baby in 2 weeks and i just kept thinking that will be me soon!
just wish i could fast forwad the next 2 weeks now to go in for my first scan, thought we might have been able to see something but apparently not at this early stage, think there'l be another one around the 6-7wk mark which will mean just before or just after xmas! 
would just like to say how sorry i am for those who had bfn, its soul destroying i know but please keep the faith, how we can we go wrong when we have all this    on here!


----------



## sarahjayney (Dec 6, 2010)

Hello ladies!!

Sorry not been able to get on all day as was at a friend's wedding (from which i had to ring ACU for my result today). Left fairly early as I am sooo tired. Not sure if a bit psychological but also getting slight twinges if I'm standing around too long.
ANYWAY the news is....   !!!!
HOWEVER the HCG level was only 69. So I'm still    for these embies that they snuggle and grow and that they are in the right place, in view of past history of ectopic preg. 
I persuaded the nurse to let me come back on Monday to recheck the levels as they're supposed to double every 48 hours & I couldn't stand the thought of waiting another week!

TRAHYG - congratulations!!!!! That's amazing! Your levels are so much better than mine (perhaps you're having twins!!!) Mine were 5 & 6 cells so hoping they're just slow starters rather than anything else.

TAYLORLISA - so sorry ^hug^ look after yourself
xxxx


----------



## chas_shaw (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Ladies!

I'm now 10 days past day 5 blast transfer and I've decided not to test! My last pesserie was this morning, and on my last failed IVF cycle I started my period 2 days after stopping pesseries. I'm not very hopeful as I've been having AF pains since 4 days past transfer - a strong pulling in my stomach. I really can't face POAS again only to have bad news, I've been doing that for the past 4/5 years, I'd prefer to wait for AF to show up.... so much for my positive mental attitude eh??

I really am sick of this IVF stuff you know! It's all I ever think about and it's driving me insane!!!

Sorry for the rant Ladies!


----------



## annalee77 (Nov 3, 2011)

First scan after starting Gonal F & Cetrotide last week. They saw 9 follicles on my baseline scan 8 days ago so just wanted to check with you ladies as to what i should be hoping for with tomorrow's scan?  I assume that the follicles should be bigger but how big should they be at this point (ie. started Gonal F last a week ago and Cetrotide on Sunday). 

They said provisionally last week that I might have EC on Dec 5th (ie less than a week away) so how much activity should I see tomorrow on the scan?


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

sarahjayney- Congratulations on your   hun. Im so happy for you x x x


----------



## Funnyskin (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi ladies
I'm just starting second cycle of IVF, waiting for AF to come. Can anyone give me an idea of how long you have to wait for next cycle to come after failed cycle? I know everyone must be different but wondering if it will work out going back to normal after the first bleed after BFN.
Have had consultation today and it seems they are going to put me on the pill this time which helps get follicles the same size as they were all growing at different sizes. Any experiences of this?
Hoping this time will be positive, funding cuts off when I turn 40 in April and if this next cycle fails it is going to be tight to get the third cycle in!

Hugs to you all!! Xx


----------



## chas_shaw (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Funnyskin,

After my first BFN from IVF tx 1 it took 6 days for AF to come after stopping pesseries, but the cycle after that was a long one. Normally my cycle is 26 days, but that one took about 32 days.I didn't get a positive opk until CD20. After that things went back to normal.

Hugs and best of luck! xxx

C
xx


----------

